# Tis the season '21



## set-the-drag

In light of the warmer weather and the time about to expand the daylight, my buddy bobberbucket asked about my now annual spring fishing thread here she is, ladies!!!! Let's pop this thang off. As I say, let's keep it clean, keep it helpful, and keep the porn rolling!!! Tips tricks and bragging rights are strongly encouraged. 

Let's keep our bait stores in business and get after the pigs.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> In light of the warmer weather and the time about to expand the daylight and my buddy bobberbucket asking about my now annual spring fishing thread here she is ladies!!!! Lets pop this thang off. As i say lets keep it clean, keep it helpful, and keep the porn rolling!!! Tips tricks and bragging rights are strongly encouraged. Lets keep our bait stores in business and get after the pigs.
> View attachment 465753
> View attachment 465754


 Hooray! I’m gonna be slanging jigs tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

ooooh yea, things are about to get fishy. thanks for starting the thread


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Hooray! I’m gonna be slanging jigs tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just fyi your parents sent me that video of lil bobber catching his first fish though id put the clip in the thread for you 🤣


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'll be out casting from a yak or the big boat this weekend as long as the rain holds off. This should be a fun thread to follow until we walk on water again. Looking forward to seeing pics of some slabs here real soon. I'd love to see some North East Ohio pike being caught and shared from you guys too. My biggest so far is 42" 18lbs... hoping to land that 20lber this year.


----------



## set-the-drag

Might hit a pike spot up next week who knows might go cast a causeway at dusk for a span ready eyeyeyeyeyeyeye


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning boys! - Looks like a great day to pitch some jigs. Gonna be mid 60s today with the south wind pretty lite at 6 mph & the barometer 30.32 . 

I’ll be out later this morning still trying to decide if I’m wading or not. I will be targeting sun soaked shorelines and mucky shallows. Once that muck in the shallows starts to warm the bugs will be hatching and the fish I’ll be feeding on them heavy. 

Most likely I will be throwing super light jigs today 80th or 100th. With 1” or less baits. I like the slow fall and flutter in the cold water. As water temperatures begin to rise I’ll be able to get them with larger baits and more aggressive power jiggin style presentations. 

I’ll have a report later and hopefully some sorta fish porn.  

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Am hearing bull bull bull! Fishing report around
> Good morning boys! - Looks like a great day to pitch some jigs. Gonna be mid 60s today with the south wind pretty lite at 6 mph & the barometer 30.32 .
> 
> I’ll be out later this morning still trying to decide if I’m wading or not. I will be targeting sun soaked shorelines and mucky shallows. Once that muck in the shallows starts to warm the bugs will be hatching and the fish I’ll be feeding on them heavy.
> 
> Most likely I will be throwing super light jigs today 80th or 100th. With 1” or less baits. I like the slow fall and flutter in the cold water. As water temperatures begin to rise I’ll be able to get them with larger baits and more aggressive power jiggin style presentations.
> 
> I’ll have a report later and hopefully some sorta fish porn.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning boys! - Looks like a great day to pitch some jigs. Gonna be mid 60s today with the south wind pretty lite at 6 mph & the barometer 30.32 .
> 
> I’ll be out later this morning still trying to decide if I’m wading or not. I will be targeting sun soaked shorelines and mucky shallows. Once that muck in the shallows starts to warm the bugs will be hatching and the fish I’ll be feeding on them heavy.
> 
> Most likely I will be throwing super light jigs today 80th or 100th. With 1” or less baits. I like the slow fall and flutter in the cold water. As water temperatures begin to rise I’ll be able to get them with larger baits and more aggressive power jiggin style presentations.
> 
> I’ll have a report later and hopefully some sorta fish porn.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at you getting all excited to hit some soft water!


----------



## brad crappie

Am hearing bull bull bull!!! Anyway report 20 craps and all sizes on the bulls!! Me and my buddy Jim Minnie’s plus jigs! The craps were good size real Quick then they were tough only 6 more the next 2 hours for me! Minnie bite faded!!! 😉 the gill bit got better as it approached the witching hour! Not sure what lake I was on I fish so many! New York one day falling through ice the next day, then boat the next!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Am hearing bull bull bull!!! Anyway report 20 craps and all sizes on the bulls!! Me and my buddy Jim Minnie’s plus jigs! The craps were good size real Quick then they were tough only 6 more the next 2 hours for me! Minnie bite faded!!!  the gill bit got better as it approached the witching hour! Not sure what lake I was on I fish so many! New York one day falling through ice the next day, then boat the next!


You better have left me a few Bigums! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Look at you getting all excited to hit some soft water!
> View attachment 465789


I have to admit I’m pretty excited about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber didn’t keep any!


----------



## Bprice1031

My wife and I got out yesterday for a few hours. Fishing was pretty good. Caught bass, perch, gills and crappie. Fished with minnows and jigs under a float. Both work well, but the ditch pickles were tearing up the minnows. Gills and crappie were caught mostly on the jigs. I'll post a couple of pictures when I get home today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> My wife and I got out yesterday for a few hours. Fishing was pretty good. Caught bass, perch, gills and crappie. Fished with minnows and jigs under a float. Both work well, but the ditch pickles were tearing up the minnows. Gills and crappie were caught mostly on the jigs. I'll post a couple of pictures when I get home today.


When you say fiery nuisance ditch pickles I think I might know where I should be looking. 

You just saved me tons of bickering with myself thanks for helping me decide! I’ll bring the beer next time I see ya !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> When you say fiery nuisance ditch pickles I think I might know where I should be looking.
> 
> You just saved me tons of bickering with myself thanks for helping me decide! I’ll bring the beer next time I see ya !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. We've been bouncing around the PLX area as lakes have started opening up the past few days. We tried long and north with no success. I'm thinking we may head over to nimi tonight and check it out.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Dink city out here, don’t let BB tell you otherwise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

That water looks a little brown brown


----------



## set-the-drag

I need to get y'alls jobs i never can weekday fish until like may


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] 

Is just salty cause I got the biggest. Sorry for the duplicate photos my phones being stupid right now I’ll edit them out when I get home.


Fishing is pretty tough but we’re getting them figured out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Here's the two biggest from yesterday.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAMN those fish look a lot bigger in your hands then in IHD's hands... LOL LOL Nice catch!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well my phones being stupid and just posting the pictures duplicates and all. 

I’ll just give the report. Met up with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] at a local Puddle. I started off a little rusty IHD started off firing he was up on me for fish to one before I settle down and started stick in a few. 

Bite was pretty tough some twitching and twerk and they wanted to play. Most of the fish were caught on 1/64th jig an 1” black shed gulp minnow. 

Although some were caught on feather jigs and some were caught on small ice jigs the overall player of the day was the 1/64th and gulp. Most of the fish came from 3 to 6 foot of water. 

Most of the fish were caught fishing 12 to 18 inches deep under a float they liked that popping an twerking. 

But I really should’ve stuck with my original plan to use lighter jigs like 80th or 100th because they were very timid on the teak and the hook on the al1/64 was almost too big. 

I dropped a lot of fish today getting too excited on the Hookset really got to be patient with that timid take. I wasn’t very good at it today. 

Wasn’t in a super hot day or anything but the weather was beautiful had a good company I guess it was a pretty good way to kick off spring fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> DAMN those fish look a lot bigger in your hands then in IHD's hands... LOL LOL Nice catch!!


Well he is a Scientific anomaly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Ended with 15 to 20 dinks down at Springfield found the fish just a bit to late.all fish came on a 64 jig with waxies a foot to 18 inches down fishing 3 fow.


----------



## cement569

i left a school of crappie 2 weeks ago on turkeyfoot on the hardwater. gonna slip out in the morning to see if they are still there. just hopeing the water temps.come up a few to get the fish really agressive....we shall see


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning panfish pursuers! - Nice mild 63 degrees out there rains coming feels like spring. Radar is pretty clear as of now though. 

I’ll bet the fish wanna play all day especially ahead of the front but I don’t think the front will shut them down. It’s gonna be a warm rain they might just go bananas! . 

Looks pretty fishy out there with the barometer at 30.11 wind is sorta uncool SSW at 13mph for sure have to be mindful of the wind when picking a location today. If you play it just right could be a nice crappie chop out there. 

I’ll be throwing a lite jigs and 1” or less baits again today. I don’t really want to up my profile until the water gets in the mid 40s. Not to say that larger profile baits won’t take fish in cold water but teeny tiny baits have always been most productive for me in the coldest water. 

Hopefully I can get a few things taken care of and get out ahead of the rain I’d like to make a few casts before i gotta put on the rain gear. 

I think I’m linking up with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] again today whenever he rolls his lazy butt outta bed. I’ll have a report later an hopefully a little fish porn to share throughout the day. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs and lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning panfish pursuers! - Nice mild 63 degrees out there rains coming feels like spring. Radar is pretty clear as of now though.
> 
> I’ll bet the fish wanna play all day especially ahead of the front but I don’t think the front will shut them down. It’s gonna be a warm rain they might just go bananas! .
> 
> Looks pretty fishy out there with the barometer at 30.11 wind is sorta uncool SSW at 13mph for sure have to be mindful of the wind when picking a location today. If you play it just right could be a nice crappie chop out there.
> 
> I’ll be throwing a lite jigs and 1” or less baits again today. I don’t really want to up my profile until the water gets in the mid 40s. Not to say that larger profile baits won’t take fish in cold water but teeny tiny baits have always been most productive for me in the coldest water.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a few things taken care of and get out ahead of the rain I’d like to make a few casts before i gotta put on the rain gear.
> 
> I think I’m linking up with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] again today whenever he rolls his lazy butt outta bed. I’ll have a report later an hopefully a little fish porn to share throughout the day.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs and lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you guys get out before the rains come but getting a "little wet" shouldn't bother you 2 angler's... LOL LMAO


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hope you guys get out before the rains come but getting a "little wet" shouldn't bother you 2 angler's... LOL LMAO


I wonder if I could find him a big umbrella hat! He’s so tall he could probably provide a dry spot for us and a few other anglers. Think of him as a giant palm tree with a large umbrella hat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning panfish pursuers! - Nice mild 63 degrees out there rains coming feels like spring. Radar is pretty clear as of now though.
> 
> I’ll bet the fish wanna play all day especially ahead of the front but I don’t think the front will shut them down. It’s gonna be a warm rain they might just go bananas! .
> 
> Looks pretty fishy out there with the barometer at 30.11 wind is sorta uncool SSW at 13mph for sure have to be mindful of the wind when picking a location today. If you play it just right could be a nice crappie chop out there.
> 
> I’ll be throwing a lite jigs and 1” or less baits again today. I don’t really want to up my profile until the water gets in the mid 40s. Not to say that larger profile baits won’t take fish in cold water but teeny tiny baits have always been most productive for me in the coldest water.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a few things taken care of and get out ahead of the rain I’d like to make a few casts before i gotta put on the rain gear.
> 
> I think I’m linking up with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] again today whenever he rolls his lazy butt outta bed. I’ll have a report later an hopefully a little fish porn to share throughout the day.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes, Dry legs and lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing I’m still awake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good thing I’m still awake!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t you dare go to bed! It was hard enough getting you to get up an out the house yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t you dare go to bed! It was hard enough getting you to get up an out the house yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s still today for me... what time is this alarm clock being set for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I gotta go to the store and replace the 4 bobbers an jigs I lost yesterday. & grab another jar of the Berkeley killers that 1” black shad gulp paired with a lite jig is deadly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I gotta go to the store and replace the 4 bobbers an jigs I lost yesterday. & grab another jar of the Berkeley killers that 1” black shad gulp paired with a lite jig is deadly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You see a feather jig snag me one, I’ll get you some cash for last few things. I have hair jigs but no feather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> That’s still today for me... what time is this alarm clock being set for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Set it for 9:30 if I get rolling earlier I’ll call you 50 times until you get your dead a$$ up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You see a feather jig snag me one, I’ll get you some cash for last few things. I have hair jigs but no feather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good thing I’m still awake!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IHD, I would think that if you just open your raincoat and hover over BB it would be like fishing out of a shoreline pavilion..Man I gotta quit getting up so early... Good luck and skill to you guys today..


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> IHD, I would think that if you just open your raincoat and hover over BB it would be like fishing out of a shoreline pavilion..Man I gotta quit getting up so early...


I’ll protect the little fella!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> IHD, I would think that if you just open your raincoat and hover over BB it would be like fishing out of a shoreline pavilion..Man I gotta quit getting up so early...


For the record I like you up early it’s lonely up in here when I’m the only one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> For the record I like you up early it’s lonely up in here when I’m the only one up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe is here! Which means I’m out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Joe is here! Which means I’m out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get your three hours of sleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> For the record I like you up early it’s lonely up in here when I’m the only one up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been doing 4 am. for years,can't re-adjust.Man I would LOVE to be out with you guys..!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Been doing 4 am. for years,can't re-adjust.Man I would LOVE to be out with you guys..!!


Soon your days coming! I’ve already made up my mind I’m getting sick that day. We’re gonna catch so many gills an ears & crappie that Brad has our faces on wanted posters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Go get em' again today Dave. I didn't make it to nimi last night so, I don't know what the water is doing there. With this rain coming today that spot you hit yesterday will probably load up with fish. I gotta get out and do some looking around. Good luck out there today.


----------



## brad crappie

At a local watering hole yesterday could of kept a 5 gallon bucket of gills and craps but only kept 14 gills and 3 craps! All the gills 7.5 to 8.25!! 3 12in craps went back in the drink! Around 20 craps! Remember don’t rape and abuse the fisheries! Be a advocator of conservation not an abuser!!!


----------



## brad crappie

Please don’t be hating cause I didn’t keep a bucket full like some!👍🇺🇸


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> At a local watering hole yesterday could of kept a 5 gallon bucket of gills and craps but only kept 14 gills and 3 craps! All the gills 7.5 to 8.25!! 3 12in craps went back in the drink! Around 20 craps! Remember don’t rape and abuse the fisheries! Be a advocator of conservation not an abuser!!!


This may be the single most literate conservation message you have ever posted here! 

Somebody figured out how to edit before sending.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bprice1031 said:


> Here's the two biggest from yesterday.
> View attachment 465809


Like the ruler


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Please don’t be hating cause I didn’t keep a bucket full like some!


 It’s not often we get fish porn from you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> It’s not often we get fish porn from you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well u know I only caught 14 or 15fish top side this winter!😉😉! U know the saying about the squirrel!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well u know I only caught 14 or 15fish top side this winter!! U know the saying about the squirrel!!


If it’s a blind squirrel I think I know. ‍🦯


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

brad crappie said:


> Like the ruler


Hey Brad shoot me a pm sometime. I'd like to talk to you about Hocking College.


----------



## bobberbucket

First fish of the day! Throwing this lil 64th an a 1” gulp hopefully some crappie wanna play too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Now if I can get IHD out of bed And get the big girls to come out . Might get something cooking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Now if I can get IHD out of bed And get the big girls to come out . Might get something cooking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 mins out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You got his attention with "big girls" 😂


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well ladies im off on a trip till Sunday evening and won't be on to see updates so y'all be good boys and please don't get my thread locked while im away!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s raining, it’s pouring, the old man surely wishes he was out here with dave and I smacking the gills and crappies!! putting on a clinic for the few lucky fellas near us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dave where are you getting 1" gulps i can't find the bastards anywhere


----------



## partlyable

I went out this morning from 10-11 had my younger kids with me today so could not stay too long but the bite was hot. Wind blown bay in 3-4 ft of water. Caught 25 and kept 15. Will make a nice meal. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dave where are you getting 1" gulps i can't find the bastards anywhere


I got mine at moggy bait. Sometimes can find them at Walmart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Dave where are you getting 1" gulps i can't find the bastards anywhere


Marks always is good. Same with pipe rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Marks always is good. Same with pipe rack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still at the Mexican joint? My wife’s on her way to pick up our order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You still at the Mexican joint? My wife’s on her way to pick up our order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just secured the goods lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

went back to where i left that school of crappie 2 weeks ago, they must have packed up and left town. tried shallow, deep, and different colors just could find them except for a few small ones. and the wind was brutal, hit another spot out of the wind and again little ones. but did get a few nice redears


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a great day on the water with my pal [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]! Once he got outta bed  Caught so many dang crappie today I lost count. Too bad they were all dinks 6-9” with an 8” average caught a few nice gills an red ears too. 

There was a period there when it was raining we went fish for fish every cast for what seemed like 45 minutes as fast as you could get it back out to them. They liked it moving most of the time but would occasionally take it sitting still. I did a lot of bobber dancing in place to trigger strikes. later on I started slow retrieve popping it and they liked that too. 

All fish came on 64th black jig and 1” black shad gulp minnow in 1.5-3 fow fishing 8-12” deep under a weighted bobber. they were hella shallow in a mucky bottom bay. With Lilly stalks an some weeds an sticks for structure. 

Float style and jig profile mattered today! Just ask IHD I was skunking him thoroughly until I gave him what I was throwing. After that we destroyed them together while other anglers came an went unsuccessfully cause they didn’t have the program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Had a great day on the water with my pal [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]! Once he got outta bed  Caught so many dang crappie today I lost count. I Too bad they were all dinks 6-9” with an 8” average caught a few nice gills an red ears too.
> 
> There was a period there when it was raining we went fish for fish every cast for what seemed like 45 minutes as fast as you could get it back out to them. They liked it moving most of the time but would occasionally take it sitting still. I did a lot of bobber dancing in place to trigger strikes. later on I started slow retrieve popping it and they liked that too.
> 
> All fish came on 64th black jig and 1” black shad gulp minnow in 1.5-3 fow fishing 8-12” deep under a weighted bobber. they were hella shallow in a mucky bottom bay. With Lilly stalks an some weeds an sticks for structure.
> 
> Float style and jig profile mattered today! Just ask IHD I was skunking him thoroughly until I gave him what I was throwing. After that we destroyed them together while other anglers came an went unsuccessfully cause they didn’t have the program.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Part of it was I didn’t want to cramp your style in the small area you had


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! Little chilly to start out but we’re looking at another fabulous mid 50s spring like day here on NEO. Looks pretty decent for fishing wind very lite WSW at 2mph barometer 30.27. 

I imagine by the this evening mucky bottom sun soaked bays especially on eastern shorelines will be loading up with active fish. 2-4 fow they will be livin it up in the sunshine. 

I’m hoping to get out later this morning but I’ve gotta take care of a situation first hopefully it doesn’t tie me up all day. If I make it out there will be a report an maybe some fish porn if they wanna play. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well did side work after work got done with what I could do on the job for the day and then went fishing!!! 25- 30 craps with about dozen plus gills! 3 fish o craps with some eater gills! They all went back in!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well did side work after work got done with what I could do on the job for the day and then went fishing!!! 25- 30 craps with about dozen plus gills! 3 fish o craps with some eater gills! They all went back in!!


So next week I’m gonna need to book with “Wild an wonderful a charters” ain’t no bigums where I been.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

2 over 13 and 1 over 14! Dave wants some porn well here is some and once again don’t be hating cause of none bucket full! Conservation for all and must important for our future generations! 🇺🇸


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]brad crappie [/mention] Keep that fish porn coming! . I haven’t caught a fish worthy of the tape since the lake melted ima need a lesson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I forgot to mention public water from another buddy of water!!! I would call this watering hole my 2nd home away from home!!😉 it was peaceful fishing compared to the last 2 days of fishing at my 1st home away from home! Can’t best up those same watering holes


----------



## brad crappie

Sorry body


----------



## bobberbucket

I was a a few different public watering holes in summit & stark counties the bigums were there. Hooked up a few lost them at my feet so I know they were around. 

Either they didn’t want to race the dinks for it or I was throwing a smaller profile than they wanted. I should have upsized my jig profile but I didn’t. 

Strangely enough I switched to a feather jig for a minute yesterday and as soon as it hit the water a nice one smoked it. But I horsed it too much an lost it couple feet from shore. After that I couldn’t buy a bite on that jig. Went back to catching dinks with the 64th an gulp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little feller to start the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Little feller to start the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice looking colors on that little guy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Catching a pile of 7-9”inch ers they are on fire. Still trying to locate some bigs though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a GILL!!! Nice one BB.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Friday afternoon smackdown. Biggest so far 10.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Twas a fun day at the lake! Caught well over 100 crappie 6-10.5” also picked up around 20 gills 6-8.” and 15 red ears 7-9.5” . I had a good batch of keepers starting but then decided I wasn’t in the mood to clean today so I set them all free. 

All fish were caught fishing 8-12.5” under a float in 2-4fow on both orange & black 64th jigs with a 1” black shad gulp. They liked it twitchy but when the wind was making good chop witch was most of the time twitching wasn’t necessary. 

Of course [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] slept in and was 5 hours late to the party. He came rested and ready as he immediately went to smacking them with a feather jig I believe the color was lost loot or something like that. Either way it was as good as gulp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fisher folk! - Burrrrr 25 out there this morning fear not though that sunshine will be blazing on that water. Should get up in the mid 40s maybe low 50s as far as air temperatures today. Barometer is 30.47 NNE wind 4 mph not bad at all. 

I imagine the fishing will be better later than early once the sunshine warms the shallows up it’ll be game on. This pattern looks like it’s gonna continue with the cold nights forecasted the daytime temperatures are pretty good looking forward. 

Next week week I expect the average class of fish to improve drastically as larger fish make their way into the shallows should be getting some of them bigs in numbers from shore. 

The littles always show up first and I’ve been seeing lots of them the bigs aren’t far away. The cold nights might make them sluggish but they will fire up with the sun. 

Eventually when the mucky bottom shallows warm enough there will be a reverse effect with the cold nights. Once the mud and weeds an whatever else is in there really starts heating up. Enough to hold a bit of heat (sorta like concrete bridge pilings )when the cold shows up instead of running them out of the shallows they will run too them. We got some great fishing days ahead of us! I can’t wait to see it all play out. 

I’m sitting the weekend out planning to be back at it on Monday. Looking forward to seeing the weekend reports an fish porn. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tossing that bobberbucket special and I finally found the bigs! Going back today to hopefully put a few in the cooler. Buddy hit a good crappie to. 
Stayed after dark an caught a couple saugeyes in the same area.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Tossing that bobberbucket special and I finally found the bigs! Going back today to hopefully put a few in the cooler. Buddy hit a good crappie to.
> Stayed after dark an caught a couple saugeyes in the same area.
> View attachment 466010
> View attachment 466011
> View attachment 466012
> View attachment 466013


 That 1” gulp is money in the cold water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

My wife and I hit nimi yesterday evening. Water is still down almost 3 feet. Fished the windblown shoreline. Both of us were using gulp minnows under floats 8 to 15 inches. My jig head was 1/16 and hers was 1/64. She out fished me probably about 4 to 1. Nothing big enough for a pictures but it was nice to get out and fish till dark. We ended up catching 4 crappie and about 50 gills. All small, but fun anyways. Might do it again today if I get some of crap done around the house that's been waiting for me.


----------



## Mike Hatfield

Fridays catch We caught around 50 we let go some of the big girls and small ones the ticket 1/16 oz and panfish assassin's. Thanks to Tall tails for supplying us with the gear, they have everything and anything


----------



## bobberbucket

Mike Hatfield said:


> Fridays catch We caught around 50 we let go some of the big girls and small ones the ticket 1/16 oz and panfish assassin's. Thanks to Tall tails for supplying us with the gear, they have everything and anything


Great catch!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hatfield

bobberbucket said:


> Great catch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## JohnJH

Doin pretty good today with minnows under slip bobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nothing beats watching a bobber dance on a sunny afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

Late report. Got out Wednesday and found some decent crappie. Simple hook and bobber live minnow rig. 3 foot lead. Went up to the lake this morning and found some fish jigging. Fun day. It’s definitely heating up in northeast Ohio.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mission complete. Got my haul of gill for the season. Now just need a little crappie and I'm done keeping fish fish for the season. 
Kept 22 gills an tossed back about 30. I might have caught 4 total under 7". And caught all of them off two dock posts. Hit a couple kitties as well .. switched gears at dark an hit some eyeballs all being this size


----------



## ltroyer

Tough bite for me today.small profile was key to get bites kept 3 for a couple fish tacos.


----------



## bobberbucket

I knew Saturday would bring lots of fish porn! Nice work y’all! 
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH

Final for us. All on minnows in shallow water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...hey bobberbucket...these the gulps you talking about? Last pac at walmart in streetsboro.

1 inchers...I put them to test in morning.

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> View attachment 466048
> ...hey bobberbucket...these the gulps you talking about? Last pac at walmart in streetsboro.
> 
> 1 inchers...I put them to test in morning.
> 
> Don.


Yep! My usual go to in 1” gulp is black shad color, but I’ve done plenty of damage with those smelt as well. 

Lightweight small profile jigs and fixed weighted floats are the best way to run them IMO. 

Edit: I’ve never bought them in the small packages always the jars I don’t think there’s a difference in the product. Also if you ever get a jar have another container long term storage. The jars leak and gulp Juice is as nasty smelling stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yep! My usual go to in 1” gulp is black shad color, but I’ve done plenty of damage with those smelt as well.
> 
> Lightweight small profile jigs and fixed weighted floats are the best way to run them IMO.
> 
> Edit: I’ve never bought them in the small packages always the jars I don’t think there’s a difference in the product. Also if you ever get a jar have another container long term storage. The jars leak and gulp Juice is as nasty smelling stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No difference in product. Just get more for the money with the jars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> No difference in product. Just get more for the money with the jars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish they sold them in 5 gallon buckets! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...2nd the experience with leaking jars whatnot...lol.

...always looking around for small containers for wax worms/maggots/dead ass ... salted minnows...etc...

Craft section at walmart/Michaels...etc...always cool little containers to be bought. I buy from Mark's bait...all the time and when out in lot just dump them maggots/wax into small plastic container with <snap> lid.

...enjoy the night OGF.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! Warmer start than yesterday 37 degrees out there but it should warm up to the mid 40s pretty quick. I’m sure that sunshine will make feel even better lite winds WSW 6 mph. Barometer 30.02 on the uptick looks pretty dang decent for panfish! 

I’ll bet they start off a little sluggish but will warm up with the sun again. If I were out this morning I’d be presenting my baits very slowly with long pauses when they grab the bait I’d let them run with it some before setting. Short strikers are sneaky lil devils I like to let them feel like they are getting away with something before I drive the hook in and crank um in. 

The fish porn yesterday was 1st class! Thank you to everyone who shared their photos & reports!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning fellas! Warmer start than yesterday 37 degrees out there but it should warm up to the mid 40s pretty quick. I’m sure that sunshine will make feel even better lite winds WSW 6 mph. Barometer 30.02 on the uptick looks pretty dang decent for panfish!
> 
> I’ll bet they start off a little sluggish but will warm up with the sun again. If I were out this morning I’d be presenting my baits very slowly with long pauses when they grab the bait I’d let them run with it some before setting. Short strikers are sneaky lil devils I like to let them feel like they are getting away with something before I drive the hook in and crank um in.
> 
> The fish porn yesterday was 1st class! Thank you to everyone who shared their photos & reports!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite fishing song of all time!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> My favorite fishing song of all time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I think you were the 1st one to post it here I think that’s how I ran across it. It’s definitely high on my playlist IHD was playing it while we’re were slapping them around the other day.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> I think you were the 1st one to post it here I think that’s how I ran across it. It’s definitely high on my playlist IHD was playing it while we’re were slapping them around the other day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I might have been now that you mention it. It's a catchy song that runs through my head almost every time that I'm fishing   

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Speaking of fishing and music. Look up the free style fisherman. Adam J....
He pretty good.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Speaking of fishing and music. Look up the free style fisherman. Adam J....
> He pretty good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

“Whoop whoop like vegetable soup “. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What happened l!?!?!?! I missed 3 days just got back


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...Adventures from today.

Westbranch dam is very clear with water being <COLD> lol...I don't got a thermometer. Fishing was slow today but did see 1 muskie come unbuttoned close to net.

Milton spillway was 2nd stop and it produced fish today. Spillway vents are just about totally closed so low water with some current. I bet it was a mad house a few days ago though as I heard alot of fish going in buckets. Somewhat slow fishing today but fun had as usual. Talked to a couple folks down there with the <fish talk> thing.

Gulp under a float plus other usual live bait was used today.

Don


----------



## bobberbucket

That is a nice batch of perch right there! Great report to boot!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What happened l!?!?!?! I missed 3 days just got back


You’ve got some catching up to do homie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Huh!? Catch wahh


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Saugeyefisher said:


> Mission complete. Got my haul of gill for the season. Now just need a little crappie and I'm done keeping fish fish for the season.
> Kept 22 gills an tossed back about 30. I might have caught 4 total under 7". And caught all of them off two dock posts. Hit a couple kitties as well .. switched gears at dark an hit some eyeballs all being this size
> View attachment 466042
> View attachment 466043
> View attachment 466042
> View attachment 466043


...nice haul for sure!

Is that a <big Joshy swimbait?>

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...if so...I like them baits. I got the smaller ones though. I will be ordering a few larger ones soon.

Got the sticker...got to represent 💪🎣

Don.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...nice haul for sure!
> 
> Is that a <big Joshy swimbait?>
> 
> Don.


Yes sir... They are great baits.. especially solar flare in dirty water.


----------



## set-the-drag

Just ordered some plastic to do some eye casting this week


----------



## Saugeyefisher

set-the-drag said:


> Just ordered some plastic to do some eye casting this week


What did you order? I use about 50/50 twister tails and joshy swimbaits. I prefer venom and kalins tails. The last year I've been adding more straight tailed plastics like Berkeley gulp 3" and 4" smelt/minnows,and fluke type baits. I like rigging them on ned heads. But there is a local guide here in cbus that exclusively uses Berkeley gulp on a mimmic minnow head. And snap jigs it back. He catches lots of fish but I like to change things up.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m adding this dirty girl into the rotation tomorrow. I think its gonna be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> I’m adding this dirty girl into the rotation tomorrow. I think its gonna be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black is a ice out fav of mine. Add that little bit of gold an it looks perfect!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning jig jerkers! Burrrrrr  23 degrees It’s cold and for once I’d like it to go away! 

Only gonna get up around 43 today I was hoping for 50 but not gonna happen. Still doesn’t look bad out there for fishing today. 

Barometer right now sitting 30.46 I look for it to take a little dive today might have a little super hot action during the fluctuation. Wind is pretty lite NNE at 5mph it’ll still have an uncomfortable chill especially with overcast conditions hopefully we can find somewhere with a little protection. 

Planning on hitting the water later this morning chasing crappie with my my long time fishing buddy [mention]nixmkt [/mention] hopefully we can talk a few onto the hook. 

I’ll be throwing plastics & feather jigs I’ll probably start with start with 1/64 an gulp to get my confidence up then switch to feathers. Might toss some panfish assassins in the mix also. 

I’ll have a report and hopefully some fish porn. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m adding this dirty girl into the rotation tomorrow. I think its gonna be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you tie that Dave?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Did you tie that Dave?


No I rescued it from a clearance rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No I rescued it from a clearance rack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to tie some flies back when I was in college. I always thought there was more to it than there really is. It does give you something to do when you can't fish.


----------



## set-the-drag

Saugeyefisher said:


> What did you order? I use about 50/50 twister tails and joshy swimbaits. I prefer venom and kalins tails. The last year I've been adding more straight tailed plastics like Berkeley gulp 3" and 4" smelt/minnows,and fluke type baits. I like rigging them on ned heads. But there is a local guide here in cbus that exclusively uses Berkeley gulp on a mimmic minnow head. And snap jigs it back. He catches lots of fish but I like to change things up.


Berkley rib worm and some 4" twister tail assortment


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice eater on the hair jig to start the day it’s chilly but beautiful out here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hey hey hey wtf you doing on that boat!


----------



## set-the-drag

I have one of them jigs i never use it. Straight up or did you add flavor?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Are you fishing just 10" under your float? Lol.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Nice eater on the hair jig to start the day it’s chilly but beautiful out here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice chunker right there!


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Are you fishing just 10" under your float? Lol.


8”-1.5 ft under 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I have one of them jigs i never use it. Straight up or did you add flavor?


Str8 up no meat no scent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BB they all sleeping on the 1.5 or less and no meat for these early crappies. Crappies aren’t always deep yall!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The only way to tell if your hair or feather jigs are good or not is to run them buck naked.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol back to the gulp i see


----------



## set-the-drag

What fow you twerking


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What fow you twerking


3-6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB they all sleeping on the 1.5 or less and no meat for these early crappies. Crappies aren’t always deep yall!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's always been the name of the game this time of year hear were I fish. Before I got hip to the 1" gulp it was mousies and the smallest ratsos 8-18" under a float. 
Good steady warmup, no meat.
During the cold snaps I usually add a waxie or crappie nibble.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> 3-6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catching some sun bathers


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Catching some sun bathers


Yup black muck bottom bay with water temp pushing 50 weeds & Lillies scattered about. Some stud gills, small bass & an big red ears up in the hottub. 


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits around 4:30 the bite was HOT today! 

We handled a bunch of crappie between 6-12.5” & some FO Red ears an stud gills on several different baits except the black an gold feather jig. Maybe it was on the discount rack cause it sucked. 

Anyway I had a white 1/64 nipper style feather jig that was money actually I had 3 of them 2 of the an lost in the Lilly stalks. And the fish striped the feathers off the other. 

After that’s When I went to the trusty 1/64 & gulp an pounded on them with that till the end. All fish were in 3-6 fow most caught 8”-1.5ft under a float. You could jig it or let it sit it really didn’t matter it was pretty much fish every cast. Float style didn’t matter jig weight and bait profile was more important today. 

Wind was super cold sunshine made it bearable Water temp was pushing 50 visibility was good. Could of easily left with limits but only put 16 over 10” in the basket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I like that basket any idea the make


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I like that basket any idea the make


No but I’m pretty sure the pool noodle float top was custom. I’ll ask him if he knows who made the oval basket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Closest thing I can find to it online 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Never seen an oval basket...pretty cool.


----------



## brad crappie

As always nice porn plus the tape don’t lie! Going today somewhere


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! It’s not too bad out there starting off at 39 headed into the 50s by this afternoon. Looks like the rain won’t be a big issue out there today. 

Looks really good for fishing today! barometer 30 on the nose ticking upward. Wind lite out of the SE at 4 mph for sure won’t have the nasty bite that wind had yesterday. 

I likely won’t make it out today. I’ve got some things I gotta take care of an I’ve got a lil fishin with Dad adventure I’m planning out for tomorrow. 

I stopped in the pipe rack to pick up some more gulp but they were out of my color ended up walking out with a Pflueger 7.5ft ultra lite action combo. Really liked the rod but I only caught 4 fish with it before something happened and the tip broke. 

I was sad but not too sad since I know that I won’t have any trouble replacing it the pipe rack warranties all their rods for six months. That’s the biggest reasons why I chose to purchase one there that & to support small local business . I’m clumsy disorganize and I’m hell equipment. I’ve been this route before and they were super with the whole exchange thing. Hopefully I can slide over there today an get my rod situation handled this afternoon. 

If by chance I do get to toss a jig or two today I’ll have a report. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> As always nice porn plus the tape don’t lie! Going today somewhere


I knew you’d approve of the tape shots! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

First good overcast day of the season....Gonna be a good one.


----------



## bobberbucket

REEL GRIP said:


> First good overcast day of the season....Gonna be a good one.


I’m really sick about my decision to not fish today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I bet the fat girls will be skimming the rocks tonight! Gonna try my luck tomorrow hopefully the luck of the Irish is still in me blood


----------



## durpdurp41

I'm going to try to go out on my maiden voyage for the year this afternoon if I can get enough done around the house first. I'll have a report if I make it out. Fingers crossed everything works out. I'm debating whether or not to drag my boat out with all of these fish up shallow right now. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> I'm going to try to go out on my maiden voyage for the year this afternoon if I can get enough done around the house first. I'll have a report if I make it out. Fingers crossed everything works out. I'm debating whether or not to drag my boat out with all of these fish up shallow right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Do it up! Won’t matter if it’s boat or shore they are gonna eat good today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits around 4:30 the bite was HOT today!
> 
> We handled a bunch of crappie between 6-12.5” & some FO Red ears an stud gills on several different baits except the black an gold feather jig. Maybe it was on the discount rack cause it sucked.
> 
> Anyway I had a white 1/64 nipper style feather jig that was money actually I had 3 of them 2 of the an lost in the Lilly stalks. And the fish striped the feathers off the other.
> 
> After that’s When I went to the trusty 1/64 & gulp an pounded on them with that till the end. All fish were in 3-6 fow most caught 8”-1.5ft under a float. You could jig it or let it sit it really didn’t matter it was pretty much fish every cast. Float style didn’t matter jig weight and bait profile was more important today.
> 
> Wind was super cold sunshine made it bearable Water temp was pushing 50 visibility was good. Could of easily left with limits but only put 16 over 10” in the basket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have instilled a slot limit on the crappie I keep to protect the fisheries. I will only keep fish that measure 9 1/8"-9 5/16".


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I have instilled a slot limit on the crappie I keep to protect the fisheries. I will only keep fish that measure 9 1/8"-9 5/16".


I don’t keep anything over 12” or under 9” . Yesterday the mark was set at 10” an up cause there were a million fish around plenty of 10s went back too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If the crappie is 12” I’ll keep it . if it’s 12 1/8th or more it swims. Same scenario with red ears an gills 7-8” I’ll keep 8.5 an over back in the drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

The 9 5/16" fish taste the best. Those between 11-12" always have a stronger flavor. for gills and redears I only keep fish between 5 3/4in and 6 12/16th. the filets make popable nuggets and fry up crispier! #Makeslotlimitsworkagain


bobberbucket said:


> If the crappie is 12” I’ll keep it . if it’s 12 1/8th or more it swims. Same scenario with red ears an gills 7-8” I’ll keep 8.5 an over back in the drink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Somebody is on a roll today!!!!!!!!! 🤣 🤣


----------



## set-the-drag

I only keep the crappie that have l a shorter 3rd spine on the dorsal fin. It only makes sense


----------



## johnboy111711

set-the-drag said:


> I only keep the crappie that have l a shorter 3rd spine on the dorsal fin. It only makes sense


I too am in support of strengthening the genetic pool by selectively harvesting those stunted or deformed fish!


----------



## fastwater

Great thread!
IMO...the metric sized fish taste the best.


----------



## durpdurp41

First fish of the year. Monster!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

johnboy111711 said:


> I too am in support of strengthening the genetic pool by selectively harvesting those stunted or deformed fish!


Like this one???

Either deformed or something took a bite out of him.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> Like this one???
> 
> Either deformed or something took a bite out of him.
> 
> View attachment 466230


Looks like the Cookie Monster had hold of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

durpdurp41 said:


> First fish of the year. Monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

With the amt. of crappie that I keep a year they will all grow to 15” and up. Don’t care for the flavor of ’em,throw all of them back unless whoever is with me wants them. Perch,gill’s and eye’s for our family. Now don’t beat me up over this ,it just leaves more for you crappie lovers. But I do enjoy catching them.


----------



## cement569

that is known as ....the northern flat top crappie, very rare and elusive


----------



## zaraspook

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits around 4:30 the bite was HOT today!
> 
> We handled a bunch of crappie between 6-12.5” & some FO Red ears an stud gills on several different baits except the black an gold feather jig. Maybe it was on the discount rack cause it sucked.
> 
> Anyway I had a white 1/64 nipper style feather jig that was money actually I had 3 of them 2 of the an lost in the Lilly stalks. And the fish striped the feathers off the other.
> 
> After that’s When I went to the trusty 1/64 & gulp an pounded on them with that till the end. All fish were in 3-6 fow most caught 8”-1.5ft under a float. You could jig it or let it sit it really didn’t matter it was pretty much fish every cast. Float style didn’t matter jig weight and bait profile was more important today.
> 
> Wind was super cold sunshine made it bearable Water temp was pushing 50 visibility was good. Could of easily left with limits but only put 16 over 10” in the basket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobberbucket....you are dead on target with that 1/64 and Gulp!


----------



## bobberbucket

zaraspook said:


> Bobberbucket....you are dead on target with that 1/64 and Gulp!


I love that gulp! Especially paired with 1/64 small enough to slow flutter like an 80th or 100th but with enough weight to get a nice the fast back swing if your slip jiggin or enough weight to sorta thump it on the stop when power corking a fixed float. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Lots and lots of fish biting today. Got somewhere in the neighborhood of 100 crappie, a couple of gills, 1 perch, and a 2.5lb bass. Got fish in the lily pads, weed tops, and just for kicks i set up on a school that was suspended 8-10 feet down over 12 feet of water that I marked when I was headed back to the dock. Most fish were taken in 2 to 4 feet of water. 1" gulp on 1/64th ounce jigs were the stars of the day. Got some on minnows but the gulp outproduced them by far. Most of the fish were 6 to 8 inches. Got a couple of 10's and 11's that were away from the schools of little guys by themselves. It was a great day to get out and slay them with my best friend. Next week should be  if this weather stays relatively the same. Didn't take many pictures today. Too busy catching fish 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Lots and lots of fish biting today. Got somewhere in the neighborhood of 100 crappie, a couple of gills, 1 perch, and a 2.5lb bass. Got fish in the lily pads, weed tops, and just for kicks i set up on a school that was suspended 8-10 feet down over 12 feet of water that I marked when I was headed back to the dock. Most fish were taken in 2 to 4 feet of water. 1" gulp on 1/6th ounce jigs were the stars of the day. Got some on minnows but the gulp outproduced them by far. Most of the fish were 6 to 8 inches. Got a couple of 10's and 11's that were away from the schools of little guys by themselves. It was a great day to get out and slay them with my best friend. Next week should be  if this weather stays relatively the same. Didn't take many pictures today. Too busy catching fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 I knew theywas gonna eat today! Nice report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! Little chilly out there at 32 degrees but that ain’t gonna last long. Temps will skyrocket into the mid 60s today! Fishing should be pretty dang good no wind to speak of at the moment barometer 30.08 and on the slow rise. 

I’ll be headed out to a local puddle with my Dad later on this morning. He’s been itching to do some soft water fishing. I’ve been ducking him for a week while i went fulfilled my own selfish fishing desires. Sorta made me feel guilty not inviting him along but wasn’t in the mood to babysit. today’s conditions are perfect hopefully something wants to play today. 

I’ll probably be throwing some feathers and of course some 1/64 an gulp . I think I might run over to Marks Bait & grab some other plastics another member here told me about. If the are any good I’ll have a review for them later.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

My wife and I hit a local lake last night after I got home from work. We didn't catch a crappie but the gills were active and good eater size. It took moving a couple times to find active fish but, once we found them the 1/64 and gulp minnow in chartreuse shad produced the most fish. I was having a better catch rate when I'd take about a 1/4" off the front of the gulp minnows. I'll post some pictures fryers when I get ready to clean them after work today. Dave have a good time out there with dad today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Oh yeah went to the pipe rack yesterday ZERO issues exchanging my broken rod. I told them if they wanted to just switch the tip that was fine with me. They wouldn’t have it they said I had to have a whole new one I wanted to switch the reel over since I just spooled it. He said I’ll spool up the new one for free! Talk about good customer service and local to boot! 

Experiences like that are why I try my best to shop local and I don’t just go to one bait store. I frequent a few we are blessed to have some great stores in the area. Like Marks bait , Moggy bait, Tall Tails,The pipe rack , Long lake bait , eddies bait. to name a few.

As much as I like Walmart specials sometimes they are irresistible . I try an spend most of my money in the small shops I don’t want these to fade away like all the others that don’t exist anymore I could make a much longer list of those.


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like I'm gonna be able to chase some fattys tonight..... No no im not talking about going to the bar and drinking copious amounts of green beer. Im hitting a causeway and going some casting. Sunday is looking gorgeous!!! Getting the silver bullet out and getting my auger back and hopefully getting on some crappie


----------



## bobberbucket

Today was rough caught 2 fish dad caught nothing. I’ll elaborate a little more later no fish porn from me today. Hopefully one of y’all is slaying them I was out of my element today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I tried a few areas off of lansinger road and got the big skunk, stopped at tickn er ramp to look around and lots of shore guys but only saw one dink crappie caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I told you all I'd post when I was getting ready to clean them. It was a good day yesterday but a very light bite. (That's why I out fished my wife.) 









BTW Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## Bprice1031

This one is for you Brad.


----------



## Fish2Win

Bprice1031 said:


> I told you all I'd post when I was getting ready to clean them. It was a good day yesterday but a very light bite. (That's why I out fished my wife.)
> 
> View attachment 466297
> 
> BTW Happy St. Patty's Day!
> View attachment 466298


nice fish garbage pour!! Are you polish lol


----------



## set-the-drag

My casting adventures were a bust nice night though


----------



## cement569

for some reason today was a tough bite, fished mosquito today from shore from a few spots i have fished for many years and just like i was in a dead zone. took me 3 hrs. to get 15 keeper gills, no crappie or perch.....strange day indeed


----------



## set-the-drag

Pressure dropped


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! - 46 an rain rain rain  Not that I didn’t know it was coming. And ultimately it’s a good thing so I should just be happy about it. Fishing might be ok today if you can get out of the rain . 

Once that pressure jumps a little currently 29.81 they may wanna play up shallow. I don’t know if I’ll take a chance an play in the rain today or not I’ve gotta do a few things but hopefully I’ll get a chance to gamble on the fish a little. 

Yesterday was the most beautiful day with god awful fishing I’ve had in awhile. In fact I’m done talking about yesterday cause it sucked at 2 different NEO lakes and I herd reports it sucked at 3 others from very credible sources. 

I’ve got to make the most of my time from here on out. I was taking dreaded work related calls yesterday. It’s looking like I’ll be hanging my rods up soon. In the mean time ill fish on.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well went searching at my home lake I call it and I could of done better in a couple different areas but decided on a different spot sorta plus I spot I love and caught 4 10in craps , handful of gills, shitty dinky perch , and prize of the day 2 channels and one went over 30in


----------



## brad crappie

Maybe my biggest cat ever


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Maybe my biggest cat ever


Yummy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet that sob sunk your little cork!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I bet that sob sunk your little cork!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep and I think I had one hit my Bobber


----------



## brad crappie

The bite was not to good !👎🏿


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> The bite was not to good !


It was terrible. I did see a couple of people in one spot in the mouth of a little cut bay doing well but I never got within 100 yards of them. No matter how slow my fishing is I’m not that guy I did enjoy the show though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> It was terrible. I did see a couple of people in one spot in the mouth of a little cut bay doing well but I never got within 100 yards of them. No matter how slow my fishing is I’m not that guy I did enjoy the show though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have went to the grand with me! Thinking Summit this weekend and maybe another lake, you in?


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Should have went to the grand with me! Thinking Summit this weekend and maybe another lake, you in?


No weekends for this guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everybody! - Hooray the rain is gone Unfortunately it left behind a stiff NNE wind at 14 mph and cold temperatures 30 degrees  

Only gonna get maybe to the mid 40s today but the blazing sunshines should make it bearable if you can tuck outta the wind. Barometer looks good 30.24 they might be a little sluggish today to start with but I think that sun will work magic in the shallows. 

Never made it out yesterday which didn’t hurt too bad considering the weather. I’ll be headed out later this morning hoping we find a few out of the wind that wanna play. I’ll have a report and hopefully some fish porn I’m really interested in seeing what the water temp is today & how they are reacting. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning everybody! - Hooray the rain is gone Unfortunately it left behind a stiff NNE wind at 14 mph and cold temperatures 30 degrees
> 
> Only gonna get maybe to the mid 40s today but the blazing sunshines should make it bearable if you can tuck outta the wind. Barometer looks good 30.24 they might be a little sluggish today to start with but I think that sun will work magic in the shallows.
> 
> Never made it out yesterday which didn’t hurt too bad considering the weather. I’ll be headed out later this morning hoping we find a few out of the wind that wanna play. I’ll have a report and hopefully some fish porn I’m really interested in seeing what the water temp is today & how they are reacting.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good luck out there today.


----------



## brad crappie

Am not going till sat afternoon


----------



## brad crappie

Am also waiting to see if there biting from all the eyes! I don’t work at anything why start now!👀


----------



## set-the-drag

Got to give the boat a good once over Saturday morning and i needa ned battery so Sunday is mt target. Might go casting tomorrow but tbd


----------



## set-the-drag

Jesus idk what is going on my fat ass fingers dont work on the phone anymore haha


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Am also waiting to see if there biting from all the eyes! I don’t work at anything why start now!


Grab you big cooler and head to summit lake. If you know you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Got to give the boat a good once over Saturday morning and i needa ned battery so Sunday is mt target. Might go casting tomorrow but tbd


Don’t forget to snag that auger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I know. That's first stop on my way to crappie or i might cast for some toothy critters idk depends who joins and how the water is


----------



## flyasf

set-the-drag said:


> Might hit a pike spot up next week who knows might go cast a causeway at dusk for a span ready eyeyeyeyeyeyeye


lake rockwell?


----------



## set-the-drag

Meander


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Meander


Might as well if your going to Rockwell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hitting both! Ill pick you up on the way to meander i got the special permits for both


----------



## flyasf

Does anyone got any tips or hot spots for pike, havent got a single bite fishing waterworks and kent sections of the cuyahoga river and am so frustrated. Lmk


----------



## brad crappie

flyasf said:


> Does anyone got any tips or hot spots for pike, havent got a single bite fishing waterworks and kent sections of the cuyahoga river and am so frustrated. Lmk


Keep plugging away u will catch one


----------



## set-the-drag

Go further upstream Mantua to the headwaters. Or cast the shoreline south end of ladue they are plentiful there as well


----------



## swone

Akron city limits too


----------



## bobberbucket

Pretty decent day thus far. Dirty details coming later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What is that there hat your rocking from what i see it looks like a good one


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What is that there hat your rocking from what i see it looks like a good one













It’s my lucky “ Crappie fear me “ hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s my lucky “ Crappie fear me “ hat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some GREAT SLAB'S there BB!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Some GREAT SLAB'S there BB!!


The meaty fish are hungry today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn son!! Y'all shallow?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Damn son!! Y'all shallow?


4-7fow fishing 12”-2.5ft deep water temp 49. It Started at 44 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]nixmkt [/mention] & I smoked them good today! Full report after I get home and get cleaned up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Nice <bounce> back day compared to westbranch outing!

Nice work.

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

36 total in the baskets. 23 in [mention]nixmkt [/mention] & 13 in mine. He was out before I and had 10 I think or so when I got there so we were pretty well tied with kept fish. Not sure who caught the most as we both caught a lot of fish. 

Could have each had a limit but there’s no need to abuse the resources. We were pretty selective released twice as many as we kept. Was a great time in spite of the nasty cold wind!

Fish were a bit deeper today than I have been getting them. Fished 4-7fow 12”-2.5ft under a float 99% of my fish came one a 1/64 an 1” black shad gulp. Water temp was 50 by the time we quit shallow black muck flat bottom area adjacent to a steep drop they were sunbathing & mud bug munching. 

I’m done until Monday can’t wait to see what fish porn the weekend brings! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## allwayzfishin

All I caught today was these annoying things...Hey Dave...Turn me on to a good crappie spot that I can hit after work around the Mogadore area. And I'll take you on the big lake for some walleye?


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning y’all’s! - Chilly  25 out there good thing it’s not gonna last long. That blazing sunshine is gonna run it up to the mid 50s gonna be beautiful today. And the stupid wind is gone it’s very lite NNE 2 mph . Barometer is looking good 30.59. Those who fish the weekends are getting blessed with a great one. 

I imagine they will be a little deeper today to start with I’d be looking 4-8 fow later this afternoon the shallows will be Money 2-4fow . I wouldn’t set my float deeper than 3 ft anywhere today. 

Looking forward to the reports & seeing some fish porn today. Best of luck to those headed out positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 466462
> View attachment 466463
> View attachment 466464
> 
> All I caught today was these annoying things...Hey Dave...Turn me on to a good crappie spot that I can hit after work around the Mogadore area. And I'll take you on the big lake for some walleye?


Ditch pickles are always fun until you see that it’s a ditch pickle. I’m always like

“Ohhh Mega slab, Nope damn ditch pickle “ 


You still got my number? If not I’ll inbox it to ya maybe we can link up & slide around moggy here in the near future. 

Here in the next week I look for good fish to be coming out of moggy in numbers . When those east side bays kick on they pump numbers 8-10” fish stacked like cordwood. Moggy just always seems to warm later than other local puddles but when it does it’s on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Wife and I will be headed out when she gets home from work. I'll report back and hopefully we'll have some porn for you to enjoy.


----------



## set-the-drag

Whoa whoa whoa wait does your wife know you're making a porn to post on ogf?!?!?!?!? If so shes a kinky one lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Whoa whoa whoa wait does your wife know you're making a porn to post on ogf?!?!?!?!? If so shes a kinky one lol





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## allwayzfishin

Bobber..I sent a text to your number I have. Not sure if it's changed or not. Mogadore was tough last year for me in the kayak. Hopefully this year will be better lol


----------



## set-the-drag

Awful quiet..... A little to quiet for my liking is anyone out


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Awful quiet..... A little to quiet for my liking is anyone out


Very quiet 1-800 where da fish porn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Cold Front...Water temp dropped3 degrees....High pressure...
Bright sun....East wind....Can't get any worse....I don't think
there will be much Porn today. I rode out a 3 hr. skunk, and went home.


----------



## crappieboo420

Tough day at mogadore I end with 20 some gills and one perch fishing right next to the boat ramp at ticknore. I also ended up with a few spinners and minnows from one of the fishermen. The ticket was 4 foot down and a 64 jig with a waxie.toughest bite of the year for me!


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Tough day at mogadore I end with 20 some gills and one perch fishing right next to the boat ramp at ticknore. I also ended up with a few spinners and minnows from one of the fishermen. The ticket was 4 foot down and a 64 jig with a waxie.toughest bite of the year for me!
> View attachment 466537
> View attachment 466538
> View attachment 466539


Beats getting skunked an looks like it was a beautiful day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Beats getting skunked an looks like it was a beautiful day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every boat said they didn’t do well either I’m hitting Springfield tomorrow we will see how that goes..


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Not bad for the first softwater fish of 2021. Snagged a pike last weekend, but wont count that slimy fool.


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Not bad for the first softwater fish of 2021. Snagged a pike last weekend, but wont count that slimy fool.
> View attachment 466548


Saugfisgh are always fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Wife got the skunk today. I got one grill that wasn't much bigger than the bait. We took the long walk down lansinger then went over to wingfoot. All I can say, it was a nice day to get outside! 🤔🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning y’all’s ! 32 degrees out there but like yesterday it’s not gonna last long. That sunshine will be blazing the wind is still pretty light as well ESE 3 mph. 

The barometer took a nice drop down to 30.5 I says they will be much more cooperative today. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 466562



You planning on trolling or jiggin for that auger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Im gonna do the ol gator treble hook toss i think. I got the location waypoint so i should be able to snag first cast


----------



## crappiedude

I've noticed that when a front comes through and the shallow jig & cork bite dies that the fish have more than likely just pulled out a little deeper (they won't move far) but are still very willing to eat. Last time out we had to fish our jigs down at 6' deep in 7-10 fow to get them to fire back up. Later in the day the fish moved onto a 7' deep flat and stayed there until the rain forced us off the lake. We generally will switch to 8' or 10' rods to work the jigs since I like using a peg float and we're fishing from a boat.
It's good to see all the porn coming though and you guys are getting some great fish.
Now that the weather has turned for the better I'm stuck at home, I tore a calf muscle last week and I'm wearing a boot so shore fishing is out for a while. I'm going to try to get the boat out tomorrow so all's not lost.
Keep those pics coming.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Im gonna do the ol gator treble hook toss i think. I got the location waypoint so i should be able to snag first cast


If you hook it anywhere but the handle we’re going to have to consider that a foul hook and you’re gonna have to throw it back and try again. Sorry bro it’s the law🥸


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

set-the-drag said:


> Im gonna do the ol gator treble hook toss i think. I got the location waypoint so i should be able to snag first cast


My favorite "search and recovery" tool is a 3/4 oz jigging spoon with an extra long treble hook on a casting rod. You can cover a lot of water fairly fast. I had great success on fishing rods, I'm not sure how it would work on an auger.
Good luck


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I've noticed that when a front comes through and the shallow jig & cork bite dies that you that the fish have more than likely just pulled out a little deeper (they won't move far) but are still very willing to eat. Last time out we had to fish our jigs down at 6' deep in 7-10 fow to get them to fire back up. Later in the day the fish moved onto a 7' deep flat and stayed there until the rain forced us off the lake. We generally will switch to 8' or 10' rods to work the jigs since I like using a peg float and we're fishing from a boat.
> It's good to see all the porn coming though and you guys are getting some great fish.
> Now that the weather has turned for the better I'm stuck at home, I tore a calf muscle last week and I'm wearing a boot so shore fishing is out for a while. I'm going to try to get the boat out tomorrow so all's not lost.
> Keep those pics coming.


I love when you drop in an give us some solid gold advice! 

Very similar to what I experienced the other day with a cold start an slightly deeper dish. And they absolutely did not want it jigging to start with they wanted drifting with the wind across the strike zone. 

It was totally directional I could pull the jig from a different direction but if wasn’t with the wind & I didn’t let it ride the chop they wouldn’t touch it. I could let my bait go over them with the wind and they would hammer it. Almost like they were waiting there for the bait to blow in. This was in 4-7 fow next to a steep drop to 12ft. 

Once the surface temp picked up they warmed up to power corking tight to the bank in 2-3 fow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I love when you drop in an give us some solid gold advice!
> 
> Very similar to what I experienced the other day with a cold start an slightly deeper dish. And they absolutely did not want it jigging to start with they wanted drifting with the wind across the strike zone.
> 
> It was totally directional I could pull the jig from a different direction* but if wasn’t with the wind & I didn’t let it ride the chop they wouldn’t touch it. I could let my bait go over them with the wind and they would hammer it. Almost like they were waiting there for the bait to blow in. This was in 4-7 fow next to a steep drop to 12ft.*
> 
> Once the surface temp picked up they warmed up to power corking tight to the bank in 2-3 fow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is possibly one of the best descriptions I've ever read on how to work a jig on neutral mood fish. It's not just now either, we fished the same rigs, the same way until the lake locked up with ice in January. 

You're also spot on on the power of the sun moving those fish up shallow later in the day.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> If you hook it anywhere but the handle we’re going to have to consider that a foul hook and you’re gonna have to throw it back and try again. Sorry bro it’s the law🥸
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny dave real funny.......... If i get it first cast ill take that as a sign of a good luck on the bite for the day.


----------



## set-the-drag

Real question. Im out of 1" gulps only got 2" and a assortment of small tube jigs. Do you guys do as well on cut down gulp minnows as the straight up 1"? Im sure im going to go through a million different things before i find what works but would like to have a solid starting point


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Real question. Im out of 1" gulps only got 2" and a assortment of small tube jigs. Do you guys do as well on cut down gulp minnows as the straight up 1"? Im sure im going to go through a million different things before i find what works but would like to have a solid starting point


Trim them from the nose to your liking. It still may have a fatter profile than the 1” but should take fish just fine. I trim my 1” sometimes times if they want smaller stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just make sure your not throwing heavy jigs with it you want some flutter with the fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I was planning on small presentation. I need to get my damn flat bottom 16' so i can spider rig and troll the shallows. A boy can dream i guess🙄9


----------



## crappiedude

set-the-drag said:


> and a assortment of small tube jigs.


That's my #1 go to bait for cold water crappie, tipped with a (chartreuse) nibble of course.


----------



## driftfish101

When crappie move out to deeper water because of a front I switch up to a micro tube. When I jig it I just lift the rod tip and move my bobber 6 inches and that tube spirals down. They can't stand it.


----------



## driftfish101

They are usually right on the first break from shallow water as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

crappiedude said:


> That's my #1 go to bait for cold water crappie, tipped with a (chartreuse) nibble of course.


How do you hook your tubes? I love tubes but don't use them that often. With hollow tubes I shove the lead up into the tube and let the eye poke out . If I just thread them on they slide down to much being that there hollow. 
So because of that I go with solid body tubes. But sometimes feel the hollow would be better in cold water because of the lighter over all bait. 
It's interesting the different baits we all use. But the common theme seems to be small baits rule at ice-out. 
The exception to that though would be lakes like Indian/buckeye/glsm were a baby shad bait might be key or even a little bigger because of them chasing shad in open water out in the channels like Zara talks about alot. 
No fishing for me this week. Bad flare ups and TONS of honey do's... Gonna start back up hard an heavy next week hoping to see some big females scoping out spawning areas if this warm trend continues. Still aways off from the spawn,but not to soon to start checking spawn areas.


----------



## driftfish101

Saugeyefisher said:


> How do you hook your tubes? I love tubes but don't use them that often. With hollow tubes I shove the lead up into the tube and let the eye poke out . If I just thread them on they slide down to much being that there hollow.
> So because of that I go with solid body tubes. But sometimes feel the hollow would be better in cold water because of the lighter over all bait.
> It's interesting the different baits we all use. But the common theme seems to be small baits rule at ice-out.
> The exception to that though would be lakes like Indian/buckeye/glsm were a baby shad bait might be key or even a little bigger because of them chasing shad in open water out in the channels like Zara talks about alot.
> No fishing for me this week. Bad flare ups and TONS of honey do's... Gonna start back up hard an heavy next week hoping to see some big females scoping out spawning areas if this warm trend continues. Still aways off from the spawn,but not to soon to start checking spawn areas.


I go through the hollow with very light jig heads. Sometimes as small as 1/64. I also keep the knot pushed up so it stays horizontal in the water once it spirals down. That can be a pain checking every 5 minutes but sometimes you gotta do what you have to do. Light flourocarbon, usually 4lb although I keep my ultralight rig spooled with 2lb. It can't fire up neutral fish for sure.


----------



## driftfish101

Small suspending cranks also get it done sometimes. That long pause can trigger strikes. Catch more ditch pickles but those can be tasty slathered with some garlic butter and lemon pepper!


----------



## buckzye11

Really liked that description of fishing those “ambushing” crappie bb... bait direction is a huge factor... they know which way the food is coming to them with the wind. And if you’re fishing off a point where there is that area of slack water, seem the crappie are just waiting there for easy meals to be brought right to them!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> I go through the hollow with very light jig heads. Sometimes as small as 1/64. I also keep the knot pushed up so it stays horizontal in the water once it spirals down. That can be a pain checking every 5 minutes but sometimes you gotta do what you have to do. Light flourocarbon, usually 4lb although I keep my ultralight rig spooled with 2lb. It can't fire up neutral fish for sure.



Palomar Knot - How to Tie 

That will save you from having to check your knot all the time. Your jig will stay perfectly in position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

I like that knot and the Trilene knot .


----------



## ltroyer

Had a fun afternoon fishing with my boy n my brother.crappie were in shallow lots of small ones few nice ones late afternoon .tuff bite and they wanted only minnie's hooked by the tail the crappie and perch had shiners blocked in the shallow end of the wind blown bay.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Finally got out, bought new house that needed rehabbed so I been at it. Fished for about 2 hrs before finding them. Tried all shallows and low n behold, middle of lake out deep, float was 6’ and they wanted it slow, fished plastics all day... ended up with about 10 ditch picks 15 or so crappis. My buddy chain smokes and ran out of smokes or I’d stayed till dark 😎


----------



## Bass knuckles

2 whites was 14” n 15”


----------



## bobberbucket

No shortage of fish porn today! Nice work y’all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckzye11

We just got back from Long shore fishing, our spot is definitely hit or miss, and today was a big miss lol. A couple of dinks. Hopefully I’ll pick a on area next time!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> 2 whites was 14” n 15”


Pigs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeyefisher said:


> How do you hook your tubes? I love tubes but don't use them that often. With hollow tubes I shove the lead up into the tube and let the eye poke out . If I just thread them on they slide down to much being that there hollow.
> So because of that I go with solid body tubes. But sometimes feel the hollow would be better in cold water because of the lighter over all bait.












I just thread them on just like in the pics.
The upper right tube is on a 3/32 oz jig head. I use these for swimming the jig in 10 fow or deeper.
Everything else is 1/16 oz and it is my standard for jig and cork.
The black/chart tube is a solid body.
The jig on the lower right with the red/chat tube has a #4 hook, everything else has a #2.
I fish a lot of heavy cover, mostly sunken trees and I will fish a jigs with a weed guard if needed. Lately I've been using jigs with Litewire hooks (not shown) which I can straighten out and I like them too. I suspect those weed guards do cost me a few fish but most of the time I get a good enough percentage of hook ups. It's much better to miss a fish or two than mess up the cover by being snagged all the time.

It is a rare day when I go lighter than 1/16 oz on my jigs but on occasion I will throw 1/32 oz. 
I think I have adult ADHD, I have no patience. I like to get my bait down quick and keep it right in the fishes face. I always start out moving my baits pretty quick (3 or 4 twitches, pause 3 or 4 twitches, pause ect) but will slow down (longer and longer pauses) if the fish don't respond. My favorite retrieve is fishing a cross wind where I can let the wind do the work for me. I guess lighter weight jigs would be okay when the fish were up shallow but using a 1/32 or lighter jig in 15 or 20 fow would be to slow for this old man.

In a normal day of fishing I try super shallow (right against the bank) then down to 25' deep. I move until I find fish. 

Yep those hollow tubes can be a pain, especially when the gills just nip the tails and "pull their pants down". A touch of super glue when you put the tube on will solve that problem but I usually just put a crappie nibble on the hook and just push it up against the bottom of the tube to help keep it in place. I do like the solid body tubes but they are a bit bulkier. 
Using these bigger hooks is going cost you some fish. The crappie fishing is decent down here but the bluegill run small and I've only heard of 1 red ear caught on my home lake since it was filled in 1978. In other words, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.

Purple/chart tubes has been hot for us this year.
Those four tubes in the pic are what's tied on my rods right now and what I'll start with tomorrow. I do have a 5th rod rigged with a green shad style bait (bonehead tackle, slim something or other) that I use swimming.
All my secrets are out there. It's not fancy but it works.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> View attachment 466611
> 
> 
> I just thread them on just like in the pics.
> The upper right tube is on a 3/32 oz jig head. I use these for swimming the jig in 10 fow or deeper.
> Everything else is 1/16 oz and it is my standard for jig and cork.
> The black/chart tube is a solid body.
> The jig on the lower right with the red/chat tube has a #4 hook, everything else has a #2.
> I fish a lot of heavy cover, mostly sunken trees and I will fish a jigs with a weed guard if needed. Lately I've been using jigs with Litewire hooks (not shown) which I can straighten out and I like them too. I suspect those weed guards do cost me a few fish but most of the time I get a good enough percentage of hook ups. It's much better to miss a fish or two than mess up the cover by being snagged all the time.
> 
> It is a rare day when I go lighter than 1/16 oz on my jigs but on occasion I will throw 1/32 oz.
> I think I have adult ADHD, I have no patience. I like to get my bait down quick and keep it right in the fishes face. I always start out moving my baits pretty quick (3 or 4 twitches, pause 3 or 4 twitches, pause ect) but will slow down (longer and longer pauses) if the fish don't respond. My favorite retrieve is fishing a cross wind where I can let the wind do the work for me. I guess lighter weight jigs would be okay when the fish were up shallow but using a 1/32 or lighter jig in 15 or 20 fow would be to slow for this old man.
> 
> In a normal day of fishing I try super shallow (right against the bank) then down to 25' deep. I move until I find fish.
> 
> Yep those hollow tubes can be a pain, especially when the gills just nip the tails and "pull their pants down". A touch of super glue when you put the tube on will solve that problem but I usually just put a crappie nibble on the hook and just push it up against the bottom of the tube to help keep it in place. I do like the solid body tubes but they are a bit bulkier.
> Using these bigger hooks is going cost you some fish. The crappie fishing is decent down here but the bluegill run small and I've only heard of 1 red ear caught on my home lake since it was filled in 1978. In other words, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.
> 
> Purple/chart tubes has been hot for us this year.
> Those four tubes in the pic are what's tied on my rods right now and what I'll start with tomorrow. I do have a 5th rod rigged with a green shad style bait (bonehead tackle, slim something or other) that I use swimming.
> All my secrets are out there. It's not fancy but it works.


Another great post!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

crappiedude said:


> View attachment 466611
> 
> 
> I just thread them on just like in the pics.
> The upper right tube is on a 3/32 oz jig head. I use these for swimming the jig in 10 fow or deeper.
> Everything else is 1/16 oz and it is my standard for jig and cork.
> The black/chart tube is a solid body.
> The jig on the lower right with the red/chat tube has a #4 hook, everything else has a #2.
> I fish a lot of heavy cover, mostly sunken trees and I will fish a jigs with a weed guard if needed. Lately I've been using jigs with Litewire hooks (not shown) which I can straighten out and I like them too. I suspect those weed guards do cost me a few fish but most of the time I get a good enough percentage of hook ups. It's much better to miss a fish or two than mess up the cover by being snagged all the time.
> 
> It is a rare day when I go lighter than 1/16 oz on my jigs but on occasion I will throw 1/32 oz.
> I think I have adult ADHD, I have no patience. I like to get my bait down quick and keep it right in the fishes face. I always start out moving my baits pretty quick (3 or 4 twitches, pause 3 or 4 twitches, pause ect) but will slow down (longer and longer pauses) if the fish don't respond. My favorite retrieve is fishing a cross wind where I can let the wind do the work for me. I guess lighter weight jigs would be okay when the fish were up shallow but using a 1/32 or lighter jig in 15 or 20 fow would be to slow for this old man.
> 
> In a normal day of fishing I try super shallow (right against the bank) then down to 25' deep. I move until I find fish.
> 
> Yep those hollow tubes can be a pain, especially when the gills just nip the tails and "pull their pants down". A touch of super glue when you put the tube on will solve that problem but I usually just put a crappie nibble on the hook and just push it up against the bottom of the tube to help keep it in place. I do like the solid body tubes but they are a bit bulkier.
> Using these bigger hooks is going cost you some fish. The crappie fishing is decent down here but the bluegill run small and I've only heard of 1 red ear caught on my home lake since it was filled in 1978. In other words, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.
> 
> Purple/chart tubes has been hot for us this year.
> Those four tubes in the pic are what's tied on my rods right now and what I'll start with tomorrow. I do have a 5th rod rigged with a green shad style bait (bonehead tackle, slim something or other) that I use swimming.
> All my secrets are out there. It's not fancy but it works.


Thanks! Most of the heads I use don't have a collar/keeper ... I'm going to grab up some smaller heads with collar. I have plenty of 1/16 with a collar/keeper. It's what I use with twisters.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've been hearing good things about crappie magnets so I picked up a few of my favorite colors. I have a feeling there going to be fish catchers for sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've been hearing good things about crappie magnets so I picked up a few of my favorite colors. I have a feeling there going to be fish catchers for sure.
> View attachment 466613


I have a feeling your right! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp no auger caught but will try again soon. Found some hungry crappie they were savages today didn't bring any home i lost more than i caught they liked to swim with my jig instead of biting it. Oh well at least they are getting frisky


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Welp no auger caught but will try again soon. Found some hungry crappie they were savages today didn't bring any home i lost more than i caught they liked to swim with my jig instead of biting it. Oh well at least they are getting frisky


How’d that gulp & them tubes treat you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

The gulp worked but the Fers just kept grabbing the ass end and swimming around! I didn't try any tubes cuz i got to fixated on trying to get them to swallow the gulp.... Reminded me of a girl i knew  🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning panfish pursuers! - It’s gonna be a beautiful Monday 37 to start off little chilly but not bad going up to the mid 60s flirting with 70! Barometer looks good 30.33 lookin great out there.

I’m pretty stoked to get out an sling some jigs today I’ve got a feeling it’s gonna be bananas! I’ll have a report later an hopefully I’ll have lil luck & some fish porn to share. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Hopefully captain Carlin gives a report from another lake this morning that we fished yesterday


----------



## driftfish101

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've been hearing good things about crappie magnets so I picked up a few of my favorite colors. I have a feeling there going to be fish catchers for sure.
> View attachment 466613


Trout magnets work well too


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Hopefully captain Carlin gives a report from another lake this morning that we fished yesterday


Oh I got that report last night. He said y’all could’ve really gave them a struggle snuggle if you wanted to be savages the box looked good though! 

I’m glad you weren’t savages because I think I’m booked with him tomorrow! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Im going back to get some basket meat after work. Im punching in on the 3rd shift crappie per usual. Today is looking like the only doable day its gonna be a gusty week i no fish in 20 mph wind rest of the week is blah till Saturday


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Im going back to get some basket meat after work. Im punching in on the 3rd shift crappie per usual. Today is looking like the only doable day its gonna be a gusty week i no fish in 20 mph wind rest of the week is blah till Saturday


Nonsense it’ll just be a good crappie chop! You just Gotta know word tuck out of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Not for me i just get aggravated all my $#!+ blowing all over and right now no leaves on the tree there isn't much cover from the wind. Not my cup of tea


----------



## bobberbucket

First fish of the day comes on cajun cricket BG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I caught like 20 that size yesterday in a hr. Hopefully tonight is the same


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

C'mon dave you that ugly you have to always hide that mug of yours?


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> C'mon dave you that ugly you have to always hide that mug of yours?


Yep he is!


----------



## bobberbucket

Went back to the 1/64 & gulp it’s for sure better than the BG today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

flyasf said:


> Does anyone got any tips or hot spots for pike, havent got a single bite fishing waterworks and kent sections of the cuyahoga river and am so frustrated. Lmk


I'll go out to west branch tonight and find some for you! check back for the post tomorrow morning!


----------



## johnboy111711

swone said:


> Akron city limits too


City limits kicked out some toads!


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a moderately tough bite but some of them wanna play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Might as well make it rain fish porn.  ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler

You guys are killing me. We hit Moggie yesterday and couldn't find any fish that wanted to play. Checked shallow, mids and deep, nadda.
Temps were ranging from 46-50. No one else we talked to did any good either.


----------



## bobberbucket

creekcrawler said:


> You guys are killing me. We hit Moggie yesterday and couldn't find any fish that wanted to play. Checked shallow, mids and deep, nadda.
> Temps were ranging from 46-50. No one else we talked to did any good either.


I’ll be honest I don’t even look at moggy much until the water is consistently in the mid 50s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler

Yeah, we kinda figured we were too early. Dang depth finder looked like a desert. Shoulda veered east to LaDue, but the wife hates it. Calls it LaDon't.


----------



## set-the-drag

creekcrawler said:


> Yeah, we kinda figured we were too early. Dang depth finder looked like a desert. Shoulda veered east to LaDue, but the wife hates it. Calls it LaDon't.











Yes ladont go to ladue it a lake of lies and misgivings!!! No fish i say NO FISH!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler

LOL, one of those big walleyes ate your auger. 

Grew up on that lake. Got my folks' old MFG that's been fishing LaDue for about 45 years! That boat has put in her time there.
Just re-did her a year ago, it was a labor of luv. If I didn't grow up on that boat, I would have thrown it in a scrap bin.
Had to replace 2 ft of keel and the entire transom. Did the transom and seats in solid oak. Named her "Lil Leak". 
One of the first fiberglass boats made in 1964.


----------



## bobberbucket

️ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice catch BB! Them suckers have some big shoulders. You’re killing me ya big show off! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Nice catch BB! Them suckers have some big shoulders. You’re killing me ya big show off! LOL


You just wait I sent back some huge red ears today for when your all healed up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Twas a good time! Full report later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're killing me smalls! I'm stuck at work and you're out there putting on a clinic. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Handled a good amount of fish today but not as many as I should or could have. [mention]nixmkt [/mention] put on the real clinic today. I wasn’t on my game at all I made rookie jumpy hook sets and slept on others an missed opportunity. I lost so many on the way in it was sickening! 

The single biggest factor in my struggle to get solid hookups and non stop action was I was too stubborn to change my float style. My trusty weighted egg bobber wasn’t giving the presentation they really wanted to hammer. My partner was using a slender horizontal float for whatever reason they went bananas for it. I refused to switch for many hours while he constantly reeled them in effortlessly & I Finessed myself to death to trigger strikes. 

Finally I switched floats to a cigar style an rigged it to lay flat on the water started working a little walk the dog with it short pauses and bam they were on it they wanted that horizontal float presentation for whatever reason.

. I went back an forth with BG & Gulp both took plenty of fish but the BG was the wrong color but right profile if that makes sense. 1/64 jig was the ticket again. 

Fish came from 3-7 fow weed scattered muck bottom Water temp was 52ish visibility 3.5ft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

Anybody got a water temp for the south side of Pymatuning? Hoping it’s close to wading temp for eyes.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! Looks fantastic today 43 out there at the moment gonna be overcast an get up around mid 60s. Barometer is great as well 30.13 ESE wind 4mph. 

I’ll be out sometime today bet on that! Conditions look like it’s gonna be  out there. I’ll have a report later and hopefully a lil fish porn to share. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

That toad was my biggest but it was tough bite only 15 craps and 20 to 30 gills ! Some eaters in both species but once again theys are all swimming! Problem I ran into was they were Sunning themselves warming their body’s up and they were real skittish thus making them not active much! Change some things up from bigger to smaller and put a pattern together! As always Bobber the stick don’t lie!!! That bigum in the pic I could lie and say it was 16 in but I don’t roll like that! With the ruler u don’t lie! That might of been 2lb fish real thick thus the toad name!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> That toad was my biggest but it was tough bite only 15 craps and 20 to 30 gills ! Some eaters in both species but once again theys are all swimming! Problem I ran into was they were Sunning themselves warming their body’s up and they were real skittish thus making them not active much! Change some things up from bigger to smaller and put a pattern together! As always Bobber the stick don’t lie!!! That bigum in the pic I could lie and say it was 16 in but I don’t roll like that! With the ruler u don’t lie! That might of been 2lb fish real thick thus the toad name!



Your dead on about the sunbathing skittish fish We pulled up on some shore structure yesterday to retrieve my floats I lost pitching tight to shore. An right when we rolled up on them I saw a bunch of crappie an gills scatter stacked up tight to the bank in the sunshine. 

Nice toad we didn’t pull anything over 12.5 yesterday just a bunch of 9-11” eaters no bigums for us .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Last night was a little slow managed 10 nice keepers one going 13.5 and i mean a big 13.5 i thought it was a 15 at first. Only wanted minnows


----------



## set-the-drag

Don't know why the truck picture got in there so don't ask lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Don't know why the truck picture got in there so don't ask lol


It’s a purdy truck though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its made from real MFing tornadoes! First new vehicle ive ever had its super weird nit driving a pos


----------



## bobberbucket

Starting off small 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

U outlaw fishermen u gettin me going doing this working thing but after I get out work it’s outlaw time on the water going further west today! Got a group of new immigrants on the boat today courtesy of my buddy bunker joe!🇺🇸


----------



## bobberbucket

Surprisingly tough today but we’re stuck a few good ones With the dinks .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bite was tougher than expected had to do a little searching. Once we found some active players it was game on. Did some sorting & left with 18 keepers. Details at six


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fishing was tougher today it seemed as it they were in a negative mood action started slow. But ended up finding some active fish later afternoon stacked tight to the bank & wood In a channel most of the fish came out 3-6 fow fishing 12”-2.5ft deep 1/64 BGs & Gulp again. 

Water temp 50-53 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Fished Springfield today and I couldn’t find the gills did find the crappies but nothing over 12 1/2 bg and 64 jig did the ticket fishing 2 -9 fow


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Bite was tougher than expected had to do a little searching. Once we found some active players it was game on. Did some sorting & left with 18 keepers. Details at six
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that GD basket haha every time i see it i want to steal it!!! You could put eues in that beauty


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fishers - Nice mild 55 degrees this morning rain looks about gone. Gonna be 7O today! 

Might get a little more rain later on but it looks minimal. The barometer took a little dive 29.95 I like it a lot! SE wind at 9mph shouldn’t be too troublesome. All In all it looks like a great day to stick a few.

I’m hoping to get out somewhere later this morning I’ve got to start working on my game. It’s been a little off lately I mostly attribute this to my unwillingness to switch things up. I’ve caught so many fish fishing the way I do it’s hard to kick a proven winner but that’s exactly what I need to do. 

Something’s gotta change My problem I think is in my float style. Although yesterday when we got on active fish I was able to work my jig my style effectively. But for those pressured or skittish fish I need to downsize and lighten my float. I could see the short strikes yesterday but it was too late with my float. If I were using a smaller lighter float I may have been better at setting on the short single strikers. 

I’m torn by the whole lite float thing it’s gonna limit my casting & jiggin ability but will really help me detect the lightest taps. Either way I’ll be toying around with lighter floats an different styles of presentation today. I feel like something is broken an I need to fix it lol

I’ll have a report later an hopefully some fish porn. . 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning fishers - Nice mild 55 degrees this morning rain looks about gone. Gonna be 7O today!
> 
> Might get a little more rain later on but it looks minimal. The barometer took a little dive 29.95 I like it a lot! SE wind at 9mph shouldn’t be too troublesome. All In all it looks like a great day to stick a few.
> 
> I’m hoping to get out somewhere later this morning I’ve got to start working on my game. It’s been a little off lately I mostly attribute this to my unwillingness to switch things up. I’ve caught so many fish fishing the way I do it’s hard to kick a proven winner but that’s exactly what I need to do.
> 
> Something’s gotta change My problem I think is in my float style. Although yesterday when we got on active fish I was able to work my jig my style effectively. But for those pressured or skittish fish I need to downsize and lighten my float. I could see the short strikes yesterday but it was too late with my float. If I were using a smaller lighter float I may have been better at setting on the short single strikers.
> 
> I’m torn by the whole lite float thing it’s gonna limit my casting & jiggin ability but will really help me detect the lightest taps. Either way I’ll be toying around with lighter floats an different styles of presentation today. I feel like something is broken an I need to fix it lol
> 
> I’ll have a report later an hopefully some fish porn. .
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well BB you gotta “roll with the punch’s” or get knocked down. Not trying to tell ya what to do BUT .... use to use a quill type float for light bites ice fishing,try to use one that lay’s on its side and I’m sure you’ll detect the ones that are even breathing on the jig. Feels funny suggesting to you what to try. LOL. Oh well time for my second cup of coffee,have a “reel” good day out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well BB you gotta “roll with the punch’s” or get knocked down. Not trying to tell ya what to do BUT .... use to use a quill type float for light bites ice fishing,try to use one that lay’s on its side and I’m sure you’ll detect the ones that are even breathing on the jig. Feels funny suggesting to you what to try. LOL. Oh well time for my second cup of coffee,have a “reel” good day out there.


I’ll take any suggestions I can get! When I’m dropping and missing fish I get very frustrated and angry and my fishing experience becomes unpleasant. I was ready to bust my rod in half yesterday and go buy some golf balls!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll take any suggestions I can get! When I’m dropping and missing fish I get very frustrated and angry and my fishing experience becomes unpleasant. I was ready to bust my rod in half yesterday and go buy some golf balls!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call the old man I’m sure he’ll take you out. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Call the old man I’m sure he’ll take you out. LOL


Haha he would but he’s to serious for me. Actually my clubs are in his garage he keeps them for a spare set for his friends if something spur of the moment happens. Glad someone puts them to use I can’t hit them Adams hybrids worth a crap. Back when I was mildly interested In the game I should have stuck with hollow back blades. 

I much prefer fishing to chasing the white ball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Fishing.... a relaxing sport that’s meant to calm the mind and ease the everyday tensions of life. HAHAHA. LMAO


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Fishing.... a relaxing sport that’s meant to calm the mind and ease the everyday tensions of life. HAHAHA. LMAO


It used to be like that but now for some reason I take it too seriously anymore. Maybe I should go back to fishing live bait an relaxing watching a bobber dance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It used to be like that but now for some reason I take it too seriously anymore. Maybe I should go back to fishing live bait an relaxing watching a bobber dance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you’re talking! Although some of my most frustrating times have been in a shanty missing bite after bite.LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Now you’re talking! Although some of my most frustrating times have been in a shanty missing bite after bite.LOL


Nothing more frustrating than seeing a good fish stuck on the bottom of the hole or wrapped around the ducer cable & knowing it’s over before you can grab them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

There are fish I lost years ago I still have nightmares about!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll take any suggestions I can get! When I’m dropping and missing fish I get very frustrated and angry and my fishing experience becomes unpleasant. I was ready to bust my rod in half yesterday and go buy some golf balls!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and golf balls had me ROTFLMAO!


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> You and golf balls had me ROTFLMAO!


I can just imagine a 7 iron flying across the fairway after a errant shot! LOL


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning fishers - Nice mild 55 degrees this morning rain looks about gone. Gonna be 7O today!
> 
> Might get a little more rain later on but it looks minimal. The barometer took a little dive 29.95 I like it a lot! SE wind at 9mph shouldn’t be too troublesome. All In all it looks like a great day to stick a few.
> 
> I’m hoping to get out somewhere later this morning I’ve got to start working on my game. It’s been a little off lately I mostly attribute this to my unwillingness to switch things up. I’ve caught so many fish fishing the way I do it’s hard to kick a proven winner but that’s exactly what I need to do.
> 
> Something’s gotta change My problem I think is in my float style. Although yesterday when we got on active fish I was able to work my jig my style effectively. But for those pressured or skittish fish I need to downsize and lighten my float. I could see the short strikes yesterday but it was too late with my float. If I were using a smaller lighter float I may have been better at setting on the short single strikers.
> 
> I’m torn by the whole lite float thing it’s gonna limit my casting & jiggin ability but will really help me detect the lightest taps. Either way I’ll be toying around with lighter floats an different styles of presentation today. I feel like something is broken an I need to fix it lol
> 
> I’ll have a report later an hopefully some fish porn. .
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the red and white Bobber’s the bigums cause I can see it country Mile and my hands don’t get to slimed up by fish! Meaning I don’t catch to many


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I like the red and white Bobber’s the bigums cause I can see it country Mile and my hands don’t get to slimed up by fish! Meaning I don’t catch to many


Dude I saw a guy shore fishing yesterday about 150 yards away using live minnows and a float the size of a softball! Although he must’ve been on to something cause every car that drove up an asked him how he was doing he loudly and proudly yelled 

“ I’m doing great! I got 15 big fat slabs in my bucket!” I heard him yell that to 30 different cars I bet he’s got some cuddle buddies in that spot this morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well the report from yesterday not shitting around 100 craps, fifty gills , and 40 bass with my buddy!!! About 90 % of casts or flips u had a fish or a bite problem was the size on all species!! Biggest crap 12.5 , gill like 8 , and bass like 14. Could of kept like 15 to 20 eater craps and 6.5 to 8in gills would of been like a pic from certain captain I know! 5 gallon! A fun day and ran out of time to fish every where we wanted!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well the report from yesterday not shitting around 100 craps, fifty gills , and 40 bass with my buddy!!! About 90 % of casts or flips u had a fish or a bite problem was the size on all species!! Biggest crap 12.5 , gill like 8 , and bass like 14. Could of kept like 15 to 20 eater craps and 6.5 to 8in gills would of been like a pic from certain captain I know! 5 gallon! A fun day and ran out of time to fish every where we wanted!












Straight up Outlaws ! Stellar report as always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Haha he would but he’s to serious for me. Actually my clubs are in his garage he keeps them for a spare set for his friends if something spur of the moment happens. Glad someone puts them to use I can’t hit them Adams hybrids worth a crap. Back when I was mildly interested In the game I should have stuck with hollow back blades.
> 
> I much prefer fishing to chasing the white ball.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a nice set of clubs at the store with your name on em!


----------



## set-the-drag

im kinda horny where's the porn lol!! Anybody out there??? Dave.... Johnboy..... Brad?? 🤷‍♂️. Buller........ Buller


----------



## johnboy111711

set-the-drag said:


> im kinda horny where's the porn lol!! Anybody out there??? Dave.... Johnboy..... Brad?? 🤷‍♂️. Buller........ Buller


I may make it out this evening. not sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Not getting very good service today I’m off the beaten path with my old buddy[mention]Erieangler51 [/mention] i’ll have some pictures in a report later but we’re having a dang good time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Not getting very good service today I’m off the beaten path with my old buddy[mention]Erieangler51 [/mention] i’ll have some pictures in a report later but we’re having a dang good time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what are you? bank trash today? you stock up on the firecrackers yet?


----------



## set-the-drag

Hey hey!!! How dare you...... He's white trash not bank trash😝


----------



## bobberbucket

Good day stomping the backwaters with [mention]Erieangler51 [/mention] . Caught a ton of crappie some pretty decent ones too & some ok gills. Fishing in 2-4fow with 1/64 jig , gulp , BGs & hair jigs did work today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dang! When is the fish fry


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good day stomping the backwaters with [mention]Erieangler51 [/mention] . Caught a ton of crappie some pretty decent ones too & some ok gills. Fishing in 2-4fow with 1/64 jig , gulp , BGs & hair jigs did work today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much for your golf game..... Nice shoreline catch!


----------



## nixmkt

Bobberbucket spurned me today to go out with another member but had a stupendous day without him on a local NEO lake. Caught 66 crappie up to 12 ½” and two 9” redears. Had to cull ten 9” – 9 ½” out of the basket to stay within the 30 limit. Got some on plastics but most on 1” Black Shad Gulp on a 1/48 oz jig, all 2 ½’ under a bobber. Wind strength was annoying at times but provided a nice chop to keep the bobber bouncing well most of the time. 4 – 7 fow with a muck bottom near a drop-off. Water was 52 to 55 deg.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Bobberbucket spurned me today to go out with another member but had a stupendous day without him on a local NEO lake. Caught 66 crappie up to 12 ½” and two 9” redears. Had to cull ten 9” – 9 ½” out of the basket to stay within the 30 limit. Got some on plastics but most on 1” Black Shad Gulp on a 1/48 oz jig, all 2 ½’ under a bobber. Wind strength was annoying at times but provided a nice chop to keep the bobber bouncing well most of the time. 4 – 7 fow with a muck bottom near a drop-off. Water was 52 to 55 deg.
> 
> View attachment 466847
> 
> 
> View attachment 466841
> 
> 
> View attachment 466842
> 
> 
> View attachment 466843
> 
> 
> View attachment 466844
> 
> 
> View attachment 466845
> 
> 
> View attachment 466848
> 
> 
> View attachment 466846


SLABS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice day on the water


----------



## buckzye11

Not that you need any advice, but you said you’d take it... screw the bobber when your on the boat. I know it’s damn tough to cast a 1-64 without, up it to 1/32 with your gulp or BG and let the wind work with the boat(this works best on Crappie chop days obviously), no anchor, but make multiple passes in your desired area and reel just fast enough to keep your bait to the desired level.
Chauncey described it very well on here before, can’t remember exactly what he called it, but that technique has put a lot of slabs in the freezer for me. Keep a bow in your line, bites are so light sometimes all you need to see is that slight straightening of the line... fish on!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Not that you need any advice, but you said you’d take it... screw the bobber when your on the boat. I know it’s damn tough to cast a 1-64 without, up it to 1/32 with your gulp or BG and let the wind work with the boat(this works best on Crappie chop days obviously), no anchor, but make multiple passes in your desired area and reel just fast enough to keep your bait to the desired level.
> Chauncey described it very well on here before, can’t remember exactly what he called it, but that technique has put a lot of slabs in the freezer for me. Keep a bow in your line, bites are so light sometimes all you need to see is that slight straightening of the line... fish on!


Chaunc’s method is “Hang glideing”. 

I’m not really into fishing without floats or heavy jig guy but I’ll throw a larger jig when the water warms up. I may have to loose the float do a little count an crank on them for a change good idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Took awhile to find them today but when we did it was on fire. Caught fish on almost every cast for awhile. Got everything today on minnows. Didn't even try artificials. Nice mix of white and black crappie. Size on them was really good. Most were 9 to 12 inches. Got somewhere around 60 or 70 crappie before we ran out of bait. Tried on some suspended schools that were down 4 to 8 feet over 10-15 feet of water first but couldn't get them to fire. Didn't start catching them until we started fishing in 1 to 4 feet of water. My best friend kept enough for a Good Friday fish fry for his family. The lake I fished at today was way down from where it normally is. A lot of my consistent spots for this time of year were 10 feet above the water line which made things tougher than expected. The fish we did find were buried up under trees pretty good. Keep the porn coming boys.












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Took awhile to find them today but when we did it was on fire. Caught fish on almost every cast for awhile. Got everything today on minnows. Didn't even try artificials. Nice mix of white and black crappie. Size on them was really good. Most were 9 to 12 inches. Got somewhere around 60 or 70 crappie before we ran out of bait. Tried on some suspended schools that were down 4 to 8 feet over 10-15 feet of water first but couldn't get them to fire. Didn't start catching them until we started fishing in 1 to 4 feet of water. My best friend kept enough for a Good Friday fish fry for his family. The lake I fished at today was way down from where it normally is. A lot of my consistent spots for this time of year were 10 feet above the water line which made things tougher than expected. The fish we did find were buried up under trees pretty good. Keep the porn coming boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice batch of fish porn & great report! Got me wanting to dust off my minnow bucket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> Nice batch of fish porn & great report! Got me wanting to dust off my minnow bucket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! It's more of a pain but for whatever reason I felt like using live bait today. There's nothing like watching a stationary float go down. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Up until about 10 years ago I was married to the minnows. Then I went down the soft plastic , hair & feather jig rabbit hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning puddle pirates! - 48 Degrees an climbing back up in the low 70s today!  East wind 1mph at the moment barometer lookin real nice again 29.95 my money says they are gonna eat good again today! 

Fishing this spring has been fantastic thus far ! I’m glad I’m getting some action before I have to sell my soul to the company. I was taking work calls an emails yesterday & looks like I’ won’t be going back for at least 2 more weeks maybe 3 . I love it when contractual things work out in my favor . 

I’m not sure what I’m doing yet today, if I make it out I’ll have a report an hopefully a lil fish porn. 

Best of luck to to those headed out today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Up until about 10 years ago I was married to the minnows. Then I went down the soft plastic , hair & feather jig rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you'll probably never be able to climb back out.


----------



## flyphisherman

You guys got me on the plastics program. New favorite color is BG "Purple mist".........downright dangerous. The other day the fish eventually claimed my plastic tail....they ripped the whole thing off my jig. I reeled it in quickly and looked at my bare naked jig (unpainted leadhead 1/64). I dropped it next to the boat while I dug out another piece of plastic, and sure enough it got smashed. That's a first for me.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> You guys got me on the plastics program. New favorite color is BG "Purple mist".........downright dangerous. The other day the fish eventually claimed my plastic tail....they ripped the whole thing off my jig. I reeled it in quickly and looked at my bare naked jig (unpainted leadhead 1/64). I dropped it next to the boat while I dug out another piece of plastic, and sure enough it got smashed. That's a first for me.


Oh yeah when you get them going real good throwing tiny jigs sometimes you can bare jig them all day!

Oh Gee thanks for giving me a new color I have to go hunt for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Made it out for about an hour this morning no crappie to speak off but I did catch 2 dink bass on a Bg and 64. Absolutely beautiful morning to watch the sun come up.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Made it out for about an hour this morning no crappie to speak off but I did catch 2 dink bass on a Bg and 64. Absolutely beautiful morning to watch the sun come up.
> View attachment 466871
> View attachment 466872
> View attachment 466873


 Can’t beat that lakeside sunrise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Can’t beat that lakeside sunrise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best wake and bake of the year!!💨💨


----------



## set-the-drag

One day when i win the power ball ill be able to enjoy morning sunrise on the water every spring/summer/fall nice day lol


----------



## johnboy111711

crappieboo420 said:


> Best wake and bake of the year!!💨💨


what did you bake? Did you have some fresh muffins? nothing better than fresh baked good in the morning!


----------



## set-the-drag

He was baking biscuits for the homeless shelters


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Oh yeah when you get them going real good throwing tiny jigs sometimes you can bare jig them all day!
> 
> Oh Gee thanks for giving me a new color I have to go hunt for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still trying to find some Black Gulp. Haven't seen them anywhere I've been in the past three weeks. On our way to a local lake now.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Mogadore bait and tackle has a bunch of jars of the 1" black back gulps at $6.99 apiece as of yesterday.


----------



## set-the-drag

I ordered of fish usa only place that had them. Came in a couple days


----------



## Saugeyefisher

crappieboo420 said:


> Best wake and bake of the year!!💨💨


Coffee an wake in bakes on the water are always the best! Especially if your baking exotics


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a good day slumming it in the backwaters with [mention]Fish2Win [/mention] . The large crappie didn’t want to play today but caught a bunch of 7-9” ers . & A bunch of nice gills 8-9.5” . Caught them on gulp caught them on hair caught them on BG caught them on everything . 1/64 & smaller jigs under a float. Released everything was just fun fishing today. 

We started of with a little competition and I started out striking first and then quickly took a 9-0 lead. I was talking all kinds of smack an having a ball and then it happened. F2W being a champion expert pan fisherman wasn’t about to take no beating from lil ole BB. 

He dug a few different times into his sack of black magic until he found what he needed. And then he put on quite the show he very quickly caught 13 fish and we were tied! By the time I got to my 16th fish he was at 32 . Then he started with the “ Say uncle an ill tell you what I’m using” . It all happened fast and it was fun to watch although I was trying damn hard to catch up I’d say F2W clearly bested me. 

We stopped counting after awhile. It was great to watch a true master of the game at work I may have even learned a couple new tricks. Another fantastic day on the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Had a good day slumming it in the backwaters with [mention]Fish2Win [/mention] . The large crappie didn’t want to play today but caught a bunch of 7-9” ers . & A bunch of nice gills 8-9.5” . Caught them on gulp caught them on hair caught them on BG caught them on evening. 1/64 & smaller jigs under a float. Released everything was just fun fishing today.
> 
> We started of with a little competition and I started out striking first and then quickly took a 9-0 lead. I was talking all kinds of smack an having a ball and then it happened. F2W being a champion expert pan fisherman wasn’t about to take no beating from lil ole BB.
> 
> He dug a few different times into his sack of black magic until he found what he needed. And then he put on quite the show he very quickly caught 13 fish and we were tied! By the time I got to my 16th fish he was at 32 . Then he started with the “ Say uncle an ill tell you what I’m using” . It all happened fast and it was fun to watch although I was trying damn hard to catch up I’d say F2W clearly bested me.
> 
> We stopped counting after awhile. It was great to watch a true master of the game at work I may have even learned a couple new tricks. Another fantastic day on the water!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those were some great gills and that pumpkinseed was no slouch either,great catch. By the way you never did mention if you succumbed to the word “Uncle “!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Those were some great gills and that pumpkinseed was no slouch either,great catch. By the way you never did mention if you succumbed to the word “Uncle “!


I didn’t say it, But he did tell me what he was throwing on his way out lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Well Bobberbucket spurned me again today! I think he’s just afraid that I’m going to keep showing him up catching more and bigger crappie. Had another banner day without him though. Slow start this morning and had to work harder to get them but caught 58 crappie and a 12 ½” bass. Mostly smaller ones and a lot of dinks early but ended up culling seven 9” – 9 ¼” out of the basket to stay in the 30 limit today. Same location and program as yesterday although about even today between plastics and the Gulp.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Well Bobberbucket spurned me again today! I think he’s just afraid that I’m going to keep showing him up catching more and bigger crappie. Had another banner day without him though. Slow start this morning and had to work harder to get them but caught 58 crappie and a 12 ½” bass. Mostly smaller ones and a lot of dinks early but ended up culling seven 9” – 9 ¼” out of the basket to stay in the 30 limit today. Same location and program as yesterday although about even today between plastics and the Gulp.
> 
> View attachment 466920
> 
> 
> View attachment 466921
> 
> 
> View attachment 466922
> 
> 
> View attachment 466923
> 
> 
> View attachment 466924


I’m glad your a pro now .  You’ve certainly got a lot of catching up to do yet though. You won’t learn anything of use sitting on the same fish day after day. Things always change When you get really good you don’t gotta stuff a basket to have a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

nixmkt said:


> Well Bobberbucket spurned me again today! I think he’s just afraid that I’m going to keep showing him up catching more and bigger crappie. Had another banner day without him though. Slow start this morning and had to work harder to get them but caught 58 crappie and a 12 ½” bass. Mostly smaller ones and a lot of dinks early but ended up culling seven 9” – 9 ¼” out of the basket to stay in the 30 limit today. Same location and program as yesterday although about even today between plastics and the Gulp.
> 
> View attachment 466920
> 
> 
> View attachment 466921
> 
> 
> View attachment 466922
> 
> 
> View attachment 466923
> 
> 
> View attachment 466924


Sounds like Tom’s the angry ex girlfriend!!! Tom you need to fish other spots besides the two docks!!! It’s gotta get boring pounding the same spot day after day no?? Now that your deadly with the rod, I’m goons hold off showing you anymore of my tricks. Unless you fillet them and give me bags😬


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Sounds like Tom’s the angry ex girlfriend!!! Tom you need to fish other spots besides the two docks!!! It’s gotta get boring pounding the same spot day after day no?? Now that your deadly with the rod, I’m goons hold off showing you anymore of my tricks. Unless you fillet them and give me bags


He’s gotten very deadly with plastics an artificials in general wonder where he picked up on that. Maybe we should have a local pros only tournament. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Fish2Win said:


> Sounds like Tom’s the angry ex girlfriend!!! Tom you need to fish other spots besides the two docks!!! It’s gotta get boring pounding the same spot day after day no?? Now that your deadly with the rod, I’m going to hold off showing you anymore of my tricks. Unless you fillet them and give me bags😬


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> I’m glad your a pro now .  You’ve certainly got a lot of catching up to do yet though. You won’t learn anything of use sitting on the same fish day after day. Things always change When you get really good you don’t gotta stuff a basket to have a good day.





Fish2Win said:


> Sounds like Tom’s the angry ex girlfriend!!! Tom you need to fish other spots besides the two docks!!! It’s gotta get boring pounding the same spot day after day no?? Now that your deadly with the rod, I’m goons hold off showing you anymore of my tricks. Unless you fillet them and give me bags😬



Not a pro or deadly with the rod but have improved substantially, mostly due to what I’ve learned from both of you. Also am fully aware of however much have improved that am nowhere near the caliber of fisherman of either of you! I do still have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hit a rock quarry for few hrs, bite was good until the wind died and so did the bite, itty bittys for the gills but the crappi wanted 2”ers, man fishing is so much more fun then working!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Hit a rock quarry for few hrs, bite was good until the wind died and so did the bite, itty bittys for the gills but the crappi wanted 2”ers, man fishing is so much more fun then working!


 Nice haul! Man I was gonna hit you up the other day we gotta get out an sling some jigs sometime soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going to do some post storm action tomorrow hopefully i get some hungy ones


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> He’s gotten very deadly with plastics an artificials in general wonder where he picked up on that. Maybe we should have a local pros only tournament.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Nice haul! Man I was gonna hit you up the other day we gotta get out an sling some jigs sometime soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lemme know, been busy but can always find some time to blast that bobber around


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m gonna need to see your pro card for registration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Saugeyefisher said:


> Coffee an wake in bakes on the water are always the best! Especially if your baking exotics


All I was doing is burning a few cells before the day started!!


----------



## crappieboo420

Fished Springfield again this evening and I didn’t get a bite. Biggest bg I can find seems to be the fish catchers for me, left the big ones at home tonight😔


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fisher gang! - 63 degrees an falling into the 40s but going back up to mid 50s. Roller day temperature wise. Barometer is at 29.46 not bad at all , now this wind is sorta sucky but I’ll play the hand I’m dealt today. 

I’ve got a full day of multi species fishing on the schedule wind be dammed! I’ll be starting off out of my element slanging big baits for big things. Then onto pursuing panfish. Hopefully some fish wanna play today in spite of conditions. Either way I’ll have a report to share here & hopefully some fish porn in regards to the pan fishing. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Fished Springfield again this evening and I didn’t get a bite. Biggest bg I can find seems to be the fish catchers for me, left the big ones at home tonight
> View attachment 466957


I’ve got no doubt next week you’ll be posting slabs from Springfield. I know you know where an how to get um there it’s only a matter of time before they are where they should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its like a damn hurricane outside! Hopefully it riles up them big girls later 😝


----------



## REEL GRIP

Temperature has dropped 22 degrees in the last 2 hours


----------



## set-the-drag

Supposed to rebound in like 4 hrs


----------



## brad crappie

Fishing report yesterday went west the water was muddy the temp mid 50s but only one gill trying a new area it’s good but have not figured it out yet so me and my buddy decided to take boat out and head eastbound well it payed off around 15 -20 craps reel quick then the rain stopped and so 2 did the fish! The east wind was a factor to cause further east a 7 degree warm up! If u know where am at u understand and I should of played my cards accordingly but didn’t at first! The new area has me pumped up to hammering it down !! 2 fish o craps!


----------



## brad crappie

They are all swimming again ! Just another day looking for my wall hanger over 16in ! O wait I catch them on a daily!😂


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Fishing report yesterday went west the water was muddy the temp mid 50s but only one gill trying a new area it’s good but have not figured it out yet so me and my buddy decided to take boat out and head eastbound well it payed off around 15 -20 craps reel quick then the rain stopped and so 2 did the fish! The east wind was a factor to cause further east a 7 degree warm up! If u know where am at u understand and I should of played my cards accordingly but didn’t at first! The new area has me pumped up to hammering it down !! 2 fish o craps!


 Outlaw stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little back bay Gillin to Start the afternoon off after an epic morning. Semi protected bay I’m hoping there’s some crappie around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning y’all’s ! - 43 out there at the moment & lookin like it might just kiss 70 today. WNW wind not bad at all 2mph barometer 30.17 I’ll bet they wanna play today! 

I’ll be sitting the weekend out as usual but I’m looking forward to seeing the reports & fish porn. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning y’all’s ! - 43 out there at the moment & lookin like it might just kiss 70 today. WNW wind not bad at all 2mph barometer 30.17 I’ll bet they wanna play today!
> 
> I’ll be sitting the weekend out as usual but I’m looking forward to seeing the reports & fish porn.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey BB some up and down weather coming in for the foreseeable future you may want to try today as it’s looking like one of the best days to wet a line.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB some up and down weather coming in for the foreseeable future you may want to try today as it’s looking like one of the best days to wet a line.


Friday looks good! I was thinking Thursday too after the cold runs them big girls back up In thick greenery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Course I was also thinking Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Going later. Last night was a lot of action but all 8-9"ers i went through 2 dozen minnows in no time they weren't hip to the plastic only had a couple take the fake


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Going later. Last night was a lot of action but all 8-9"ers i went through 2 dozen minnows in no time they weren't hip to the plastic only had a couple take the fake


What plastics? I assure you if fish were present an wouldn’t take the gulp then something was wrong with your presentations. What weight jig were you throwing under your plastics, We’re u using a float? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> What plastics? I assure you if fish were present an wouldn’t take the gulp then something was wrong with your presentations. What weight jig were you throwing under your plastics, We’re u using a float?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t caught **** on gulp this year buddy it’s been the year of the bg and shadpoles by strike king


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I haven’t caught **** on gulp this year buddy it’s been the year of the bg and shadpoles by strike king


BGs for sure I’ll have to grab some shadpoles an Check um out. I’ve got a few hundred on the gulp recently what color gulp an size have you been throwing? 

From what I’ve seen when they hit gulp they will also take any similar mini shad body baits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Slabs for days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Slabs for days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> BGs for sure I’ll have to grab some shadpoles an Check um out. I’ve got a few hundred on the gulp recently what color gulp an size have you been throwing?
> 
> From what I’ve seen when they hit gulp they will also take any similar mini shad body baits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One inch black shad and the emeraled shiner and the chartreuse ones as well.the shadpoles are tough plastics I used one for 3 days during the spawn last year easily 300 crappie I caught with it and it was still in pristine condition!!


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> One inch black shad and the emeraled shiner and the chartreuse ones as well.the shadpoles are tough plastics I used one for 3 days during the spawn last year easily 300 crappie I caught with it and it was still in pristine condition!!


I like tough plastics! Do they have good action like the BGs & gulp ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> One inch black shad and the emeraled shiner and the chartreuse ones as well.the shadpoles are tough plastics I used one for 3 days during the spawn last year easily 300 crappie I caught with it and it was still in pristine condition!!


BTW it was only fitting that you be post # 420! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> I like tough plastics! Do they have good action like the BGs & gulp ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ones I have they have a curly tail on the back of them so it’s a bit different but just as deadly. Didn’t even notice lol


----------



## Mike Hatfield

Friday evenings catch


----------



## bobberbucket

Mike Hatfield said:


> Friday evenings catch


Looks like a good time nice work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> What plastics? I assure you if fish were present an wouldn’t take the gulp then something was wrong with your presentations. What weight jig were you throwing under your plastics, We’re u using a float?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried various 1/16 oz jigs under a float the same depth i was setting minnows. They would smash the minnows but only play with the gulp like they were giving it a Bj hehehe


----------



## bobberbucket

Flipped my lil boat over for the 1st time in ages. The littles seem very interested maybe it’s time to spruce the old girl up an throw some live stickers on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hatfield

All the perch we caught yesterday were spawned out. So it will give the crappies another reason to be shallow . Geter done bobberbucket the kids will always cherish the time on dad's little boat and the memories to come.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Flipped my lil boat over for the 1st time in ages. The littles seem very interested maybe it’s time to spruce the old girl up an throw some live stickers on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no your allergic to boats


----------



## Bass knuckles

Fished 4-8 with great success, caught 5 species of fish in first 30 min there, probably 15 or so lil bass, 1 pickerel bunch of slabs one was close to 14” 4 perch and gills for days. Few of crappi looking dark, perch still prego. Same as always plastics and float. Them fish are hungry now!


----------



## crestliner TS

Bass knuckles said:


> Fished 4-8 with great success, caught 5 species of fish in first 30 min there, probably 15 or so lil bass, 1 pickerel bunch of slabs one was close to 14” 4 perch and gills for days. Few of crappi looking dark, perch still prego. Same as always plastics and float. Them fish are hungry now!


did mike bring enough cigs this time? lol


----------



## Bass knuckles

crestliner TS said:


> did mike bring enough cigs this time? lol


Ha , you know him and his winstons... man you gotta come w us one time there when it’s going good


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...got an adventure in morning. Haven't fished but only 2 times since Patrick's day 

...rain or ... well rain in the morning. I prefer some clouds/wetness fishing. I'll have update after home and placing wading boots on the dryer rack.

Poundtown. 

Teaman.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...got an adventure in morning. Haven't fished but only 2 times since Patrick's day 

...rain or ... well rain in the morning. I prefer some clouds/wetness fishing. I'll have update after home and placing wading boots on the dryer rack.

Poundtown. 

Teaman.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Central Ohio dock bite was on fire today. Caught fish on minnows and jigs under a float. Only a few gills but they were big. Prolly 50 crappies from 8-13"... 
Best jig of the day was a brush pile jigs rat tail type bait. Silver sparkle with a chartreuse tail. caught fish in every dock I fished. Tipped with waxies at first but later found out minnows and waxies was not needed.


----------



## ltroyer

Weird morning out for me fished a small shallow cove had to stand on one side and cast towards the wind blown bank .they wouldn't take minnie's but they would bite on a chartruese jig with a bass assassin's baby shad I believe that what it called.used a weighted bobber n bounce it back n they would only bite when the sun would peek through as soon as the clouds covered the sun they quit .was a great morning out all crappies went back in to grow


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! - I’ve got to stop falling asleep so early, I missed a bunch of  fish porn yesterday evening Nice work EVERYONE! 

54 & rain rain rain thats not much fun at all but it was bound to happen sooner or later at least it’s not snow. I’ll bet there’s some black morel mushrooms taking a hard think about poppin. 

It’s gonna be a wet one for those headed out today. Barometer looks alright 29.62 if you land on them they might just eat. South wind 9mph shouldn’t be too terribly hard to out smart but I’m sure could be a nuisance in some locations. 

I’ll be captaining the recliner again, best of luck to 
those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!  ️ 

The fish don’t know it’s raining get um!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Last night wasn't to good forgot it was a dreaded full moon action was hot for a little bit while the sun was setting then the the switch flipped and screen went blank and so did the bite. Only thing around were big ass silver shad circling my lights and smashing into my boat. Scares the hell out of me every time lol sounds like rocks being thrown at me swear one dented my boat


----------



## flyphisherman

It was raining but the fish didn't care. I only had a short window to sneak out, but once I figured out the color of choice it was on. I wasted too much time on the blue/glitter.....water was lightly stained and I thought I heard a fish hollar up "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use!". After the color change, the fishies came forth. That rain was the extreme crowd cutter. I had the whole lake to myself...... The fish really took me to school today.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Ended up at the spillway/river this morning. Did a little river walking. Mostly shore fishing. Did good today...just took about 5 hours. Rained whole time and was quite nice actually 🙂🌧🎣

...small ice jigs and a cut up sabiki rig with worms did the damage today. Caught over 40...maybe 50. Kept 13. 

12" was big one.

Don


----------



## allwayzfishin

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Ended up at the spillway/river this morning. Did a little river walking. Mostly shore fishing. Did good today...just took about 5 hours. Rained whole time and was quite nice actually 🙂🌧🎣
> 
> ...small ice jigs and a cut up sabiki rig with worms did the damage today. Caught over 40...maybe 50. Kept 13.
> 
> 12" was big one.
> 
> Don
> View attachment 467157
> View attachment 467158
> View attachment 467159


Nice job man... those sure do look delicious. I miss the days of countless bags of perch in the freezer.


----------



## [email protected]

What spillway was that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning jig slingers! 

Lil chilly out there this morning 36 . That sunshine is gonna make it much nicer this afternoon should touch 50 today. West wind @ 11 mph is a little stiff but I’m sure it can be avoided. The barometer looks great 30.13 they might be a little sluggish to start with with the temp drop but if you put it in front of their face they will eat today!  

I’ll probably start out with gulp and stick a few to get my confidence up. Then move on to pitching hair an other 1” or less plastics. Probably won’t go bigger than 1/64 on the jig size today actually I might bump down to 1/100 or 1/80th. Depending on. How they are reacting sometimes slower with more flutter is much better. I don’t have much confidence in heavy jigs I usually don’t have much luck with fast falling hard stopping baits in these type of conditions. 

I’ll be out with my Dad chasing a panfish bite today Hopefully we luck into a few.. I’ll have a report later an hopefully a little fish porn to share. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Make sure you treat the old man good and put him on some of them big slabs. Supposed to be a real nice day tomorrow so he’ll probably be hitting the links. Good luck!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Make sure you treat the old man good and put him on some of them big slabs. Supposed to be a real nice day tomorrow so he’ll probably be hitting the links. Good luck!


Im fixing to walk him a good stretch through the tick infested brambles! I’m hedging my bet a little with the location choosing a 99% guaranteed bite . Where we are headed it’s always fish sometimes slabs & dinks and sometimes just dinks but always fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Im fixing to walk him a good stretch through the tick infested brambles! I’m hedging my bet a little with the location choosing a 99% guaranteed bite . Where we are headed it’s always fish sometimes slabs & dinks and sometimes just dinks but always fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a GOOD son you are.LOL. Will be waiting for some pics with BIG smiles. Go gettum!


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Slabs for days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only slabs I see are the concrete ones you're standing on. I Do like that you only took 9 1/16" to 9 5/8" fish! Slot limits at their finest!


----------



## bobberbucket

So I ran to moggy bait to just grab some more floats. & well saw a few things I just had to have lolololo. I now a a few new weapons to toy around with. Really like the look of those 1” lit’l hustler tubes. I might even start with them today. 

Gulp minnow update : They are out of the 1” black shad but still have plenty of 1” smelt & emerald shiner and some other gulp stuff I didn’t pay much attention to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Only slabs I see are the concrete ones you're standing on. I Do like that you only took 9 1/16" to 9 5/8" fish! Slot limits at their finest!


I had one that was 9 11/16” I said nope, back in the drink she goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I had one that was 9 11/16” I said nope, back in the drink she goes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you found them. with your youtube presence and prostaff knowledge, I knew it wouldn't be hard for you!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> So I ran to moggy bait to just grab some more floats. & well saw a few things I just had to have lolololo. I now a a few new weapons to toy around with. Really like the look of those 1” lit’l hustler tubes. I might even start with them today.
> 
> Gulp minnow update : They are out of the 1” black shad but still have plenty of 1” smelt & emerald shiner and some other gulp stuff I didn’t pay much attention to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gulp minnow update: marks on Friday had every color you could imagine of the 1” and then some. Was running low on black shad it seemed but still had a couple left. He’s fully stocked, actually said emarald shiner and chartreuse shad are his top 2 that sell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Gonna pop around the chartreuse today i picked that instead of the shinner something about it called to me


----------



## crappieboo420

set-the-drag said:


> Gonna pop around the chartreuse today i picked that instead of the shinner something about it called to me


I do well on the chartreuse


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol I love crappie jig/float talk. 
Here's a couple of my prespawn favorites








Those little crickets are DEADLY


----------



## bobberbucket

No slab crappie today just some 7-9”ers & 6-9” gills . I probably caught 80 fish & Dad probably around 100 he was doing well with the dinks today. Most of which were on the 1/64 an gulp in 2-6 fow fishing 10” - 2.5ft deep under a float. none of the other baits thrown preformed well enough to talk about today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol I love crappie jig/float talk.
> Here's a couple of my prespawn favorites
> View attachment 467237
> 
> Those little crickets are DEADLY


 For the love of god let’s not arm the masses with dangerous weapons like artificial crickets!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Another pretty good day on a local NEO lake. Fairly cold out to start and an overall slower day but better fish overall. Only had 4 throwbacks today. Caught 27 crappie, 2 redears & a 14” bass. Probably almost 2/3 on a smaller off white salt & pepper plastic and the rest on 1” black shad Gulp. 1/48 oz jigs. All 2 ½’ under a bobber. Most wanted it to sit still for a while before hitting it. 5 – 6 fow, 53 – 55 deg. Muck bottom near a drop-off.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Glad you found them. with your youtube presence and prostaff knowledge, I knew it wouldn't be hard for you!


Midnight to 4am was hot. Back at it Friday night if you’re interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I feel I should prob film this stuff, just haven’t figured out a good way to film at night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> No slab crappie today just some 7-9”ers & 6-9” gills . I probably caught 80 fish & Dad probably around 100 he was doing well with the dinks today. Most of which were on the 1/64 an gulp in 2-6 fow fishing 10” - 2.5ft deep under a float. none of the other baits thrown preformed well enough to talk about today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the old man camera shy?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Was the old man camera shy?


No we were spread out a good distance and he didn’t catch anything bigums enough for me to run an sang a pic. It was much less labor intensive to take photos of my own dinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> No we were spread out a good distance and he didn’t catch anything bigums enough for me to run an sang a pic. It was much less labor intensive to take photos of my own dinks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Less labor the better for BB when he fishes! Still can’t believe you walked as far as we did that day at Berlin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! 41 out there at the moment should get up around 70 today with that sunshine. I hear it’s gonna be a lil gusty today right now it’s not bad wind SSE 7 mph. Barometer looks stellar at 30.15 I’ll bet there’s some cooperative fish waiting out there. 

I’m supposed to hit up a local puddle with F2W. Hopefully he’s in a teaching mood cause I’m looking to learn some things & sponge up some knowledge of techniques that I know he’s very good at. 

Hopefully “Captain C” can help me add to my arsenal and improve my game in some areas. 

Either way I’ll have a report later an maybe some fish porn. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Last night wasn't bad brought home 17 most in the 10-12 range couple 8s that decided to swallow hooks. Action was rolling from 6to about 830 then nada that GD big ass moon came out and lips got zipped.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Last night wasn't bad brought home 17 most in the 10-12 range couple 8s that decided to swallow hooks. Action was rolling from 6to about 830 then nada that GD big ass moon came out and lips got zipped.


When you got them going like that on live bait. That’s when you switch an build your confidence in the plastics you know where the fish are you know roughly how deep they are it’s a perfect scenario for practice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning fellas! 41 out there at the moment should get up around 70 today with that sunshine. I hear it’s gonna be a lil gusty today right now it’s not bad wind SSE 7 mph. Barometer looks stellar at 30.15 I’ll bet there’s some cooperative fish waiting out there.
> 
> I’m supposed to hit up a local puddle with F2W. Hopefully he’s in a teaching mood cause I’m looking to learn some things & sponge up some knowledge of techniques that I know he’s very good at.
> 
> Hopefully “Captain C” can help me add to my arsenal and improve my game in some areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way I’ll have a report later an maybe some fish porn. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Learning to much and don’t show the trolls on here!


----------



## brad crappie

No worthy pics from yesterday around 25 craps in a local puddle maybe best was 10 or 11in! Really think this puddle needs no limit right now! I only fished one cove was trying one of my new toys out! There are better fish there but not like it was! The Shad population might be the culprit! Lack of photo-plankton for the little craps to grow quick!!! If guys fish a lot and fish different lakes u should know what lake am talking about??? I will be out today catching the waves


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Learning to much and don’t show the trolls on here!


I’m gonna need you to come off some secrets here in the near future.  stop holding out on me hillbilly where are the bigums ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I’m gonna need you to come off some secrets here in the near future.  stop holding out on me hillbilly where are the bigums ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 lakes I fish are really the answer my Jedi


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> 3 lakes I fish are really the answer my Jedi


The other lakes do have them but not like theses! I forgot to mention a 4th lake that has gotten its bigums back too!!


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Midnight to 4am was hot. Back at it Friday night if you’re interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the offer, but I will probably be at the NICU.



IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I feel I should prob film this stuff, just haven’t figured out a good way to film at night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people who film at night use some form of light to make the video better. Hope this helps.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> When you got them going like that on live bait. That’s when you switch an build your confidence in the plastics you know where the fish are you know roughly how deep they are it’s a perfect scenario for practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CAN'T DRINK BEER WHILE WORKING PLASTICS DUDES!!! Lol Yeah i was going to but had a bunch of old minnows that weren't going to make it till Friday so i wanted to use them up and frankly i did. This weekend I'm going to work the plastics in.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Spider rigged with livescope....niceeeeeee!


----------



## viking

That's cheating nice outfit though I'll just stick with my mega


----------



## durpdurp41

Went out for a couple of hours with my brother this afternoon and it wasn't even fair. Caught well over 100 fish apiece. None of them were bigger than 9 inches. Didn't feel like fighting the wind in a boat so we fished from shore. 1/64 ounce with gulp caught all of them. It was nice just casting out into the wind and not having to work the baits. Too bad this cold front is coming.






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Slow again and had to quit shortly after lunchtime but ended up with 17 in the basket. Similar program and details as yesterday. The wind was often fairly annoying though today.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I will probably be at the NICU.
> 
> 
> Most people who film at night use some form of light to make the video better. Hope this helps.


How does your head fit a brain that size?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job boys! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Twinning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Great day on the water! Big thanks to [mention]Fish2Win [/mention] for taking me out & giving me a first hand experience with spider rigging. As well as a few other fancy tricks I sponged up. 

The wind made things troublesome for spider but we managed to sick some fish & I got a good look at how it was done before moving on to pitching jigs. F2W was a great babysitter fixing me up every time I snagged up which was lots! 

Caught some nice fish today even with the tough conditions they were tight to cover mostly wouldn’t chase you had to put the jig righ on them an let it sit. 

Unfortunately I got some unexpected news today regarding my return to work. Looks like I’ll be working next Monday instead of fishing. It’s been a good run but looks like my fishcation is coming to an end after this week & I’ll have to hang up the rods for a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

ok


----------



## set-the-drag

🦹‍♂️


----------



## brad crappie

Debated on some places to fish cause of the monsoon like winds , decided on one really wanted to go further but o well so the 5th spot produced fish not like it should of Cause of a non educated fishermen that was there over the weekend keeping way too many, anyway fish were there but they were more educated and less of them so they were more picky plus with maybe the aftermath of the full moon bs. Numbers wise 8 to 10 craps plus gills then on to another spot that has not produced in a while well about time over 20 craps plus gills! Some bigums too only one pic! Theys all’s swimming still also save a crappie ride wive! Getting back too the meat hunter I have known for years he tells me it was crazy over the weekend and now slow really!!😳 I only have 2 year associates degree but are people that ignorant!!! The Answer is yes!!! I will not fish that body of water till the fall too many eyes!!👀👀👀


----------



## brad crappie

Nice 12in blacknose


----------



## bobberbucket

Little soggy out there at the moment 54 degrees an that’s as warm as it’s gonna get. Looks like the rains done that’s cool wind is much better today SW at 8 mph. Barometer looks good at 29.93 could be a decent day out there. 

I’ve got some yard work to do for the wife 1st thing . I might slid out somewhere an make some casts afterwards. If I do I’ll have a report an some fish porn. 

Best of luck to to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 467319
> ok


 There we go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Nice 12in blacknose


F2W caught several of them yesterday and I was jealous as hell! I’ve never been so annoyed to catch regular crappie ever every fish I caught I said to myself & sometimes out loud “please be a black nose” none for me though. I can’t say I’ve ever caught one an if I did I didn’t notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

set-the-drag said:


> CAN'T DRINK BEER WHILE WORKING PLASTICS DUDES!!!












We have the technology


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like Brown nose


----------



## set-the-drag

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 467324
> 
> 
> We have the technology


Well then i don't get my exercise! How am i suppose to do 12oz curls


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well then i don't get my exercise! How am i suppose to do 12oz curls


You’ll be curling 12” slabs instead!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

It's taken a bit for good #'s of fish to show up, my dock area is 18-22' deep but this week a lot of big gills started hanging around, in another week or 2 it should get really good, picking some smaller male crappies just a matter of time before the big females show up.



















































reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> It's taken a bit for good #'s of fish to show up, my dock area is 18-22' deep but this week a lot of big gills started hanging around, in another week or 2 it should get really good, picking some smaller male crappies just a matter of time before the big females show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Them gills are studs! I bet that dock is Money when it’s warm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> Them gills are studs! I bet that dock is Money when it’s warm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its awesome all summer for sure! My nephew caught that 22" sheephead on a 5' ultra lite with a 1/64 jig. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> How does your head fit a brain that size?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ask the same thing about you everyday!



bobberbucket said:


> Unfortunately I got some unexpected news today regarding my return to work. Looks like I’ll be working next Monday instead of fishing. It’s been a good run but looks like my fishcation is coming to an end after this week & I’ll have to hang up the rods for a few months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am just excited to see your friday yards! will you have the same route?


brad crappie said:


> Debated on some places to fish cause of the monsoon like winds , decided on one really wanted to go further but o well so the 5th spot produced fish not like it should of Cause of a non educated fishermen that was there over the weekend keeping way too many, anyway fish were there but they were more educated and less of them so they were more picky plus with maybe the aftermath of the full moon bs. Numbers wise 8 to 10 craps plus gills then on to another spot that has not produced in a while well about time over 20 craps plus gills! Some bigums too only one pic! Theys all’s swimming still also save a crappie ride wive! Getting back too the meat hunter I have known for years he tells me it was crazy over the weekend and now slow really!!😳 I only have 2 year associates degree but are people that ignorant!!! The Answer is yes!!! I will not fish that body of water till the fall too many eyes!!👀👀👀


I have been waiting for a classic Brad post for a long time. Thank you!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I ask the same thing about you everyday!
> 
> 
> I am just excited to see your friday yards! will you have the same route?
> 
> I have been waiting for a classic Brad post for a long time. Thank you!


No those two high end residentials are someone else problem now I took them on as a favor to my boss since at the time nobody else could keep the client happy. My stuff is solely oil & gas related i much prefer my adventures from the bricks to the slicks than that high end residential stuff, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> No those two high end residentials are someone else problem now I took them on as a favor to my boss since at the time nobody else could keep the client happy. My stuff is solely oil & gas related i much prefer my adventures from the bricks to the slicks than that high end residential stuff,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How will I know it's friday when I wake up and get on facebook? I do enjoy boarded up houses and mattresses on lawns, though.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> How will I know it's friday when I wake up and get on facebook? I do enjoy boarded up houses and mattresses on lawns, though.


I can’t wait to see what’s on mattress Avenue this year! It’s fine one minute you feel like you’re going to be on the first 48 . The next minute you’re in the middle of a cornfield or back in the woods somewhere. 

Edit: One particular area the client would prefer I not work after 1:30pm for my safety . I said well if you want me to get around to looking at all of these places every week that’s putting me there at about four in the afternoon every Tuesday. 

And sometimes that area is jumping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Forgot to post this yesterday all were between 8 and 12.5 would have not kept the couple 8s but they were very hungry hook swallowers


----------



## brad crappie

Put down the beer for god sake and set the hook earlier but u know me I would have u keep some them 8s any way😉


----------



## set-the-drag

I like the 8 18/32 range preferably anything smaller doesn't have enough meat to make it worth it


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! - Burrrrr  30 degrees out there this morning little snow fluttering it’s gonna be a chilly one out there today High of 32 feels like a crappy April fools joke. 

That NW wind is nasty as well 11mph for sure want to tuck out of that crap today. Barometer looks pretty decent 30.14 hopefully the cold didn’t lock their jaws. 

I’ll be headed out later this morning to try an stick a few with [mention]allwayzfishin [/mention]. Hopefully they want to play in spite of the cold. I’ll bet the are tight up in the mucky shallow warm water this morning. The cold may have pushed them deeper but I’ve got a hunch it didn’t . 

I’ll have a report later an hopefully some fish porn

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

BB don’t forget to take a apple for the “teacher “ on Monday when you go back to “school “, you had one hellofa run this year!! I hope my healing speeds up so as you,me and IHD can get out to do some “fish porning “ together. Thanks for all of your posts and pics,it definitely kept me entertained! Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB don’t forget to take a apple for the “teacher “ on Monday when you go back to “school “, you had one hellofa run this year!! I hope my healing speeds up so as you,me and IHD can get out to do some “fish porning “ together. Thanks for all of your posts and pics,it definitely kept me entertained! Stay safe.


The teacher doesn’t even wanna see me yet lol. I probably won’t see the teacher for a couple weeks . They are sending me off direct report to a machine in woods for a couple weeks. 

By the time I’m done in the woods my rig should be ready to pick up quick wave good bye to my boss an I’ll be gone an running solo for 22 weeks. I’ll just eat the apple myself 

Edit: You just let me know when your ready for me to call off an I’ll be ready to go smack some gills! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The fish don’t know it’s snowing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bobberbucket

Had a good time fishing in the blizzards with [mention]allwayzfishin [/mention] . Being short on time and nasty conditions made things tough but we managed to catch a few and I mean just a few crappie. 

Caught a bunch of gills couple decent ones. The fish just weren’t cooperating they were tight to the bottom in the shallows for the most part. I think Alwayzfishin got a good picture of us in the white out earlier. Hopefully he shares it. 

I caught some on 1/64 and a lil hustler & most of my fish were on a 1/64 an gulp 1” black shad the money color.. Water temp was 50-52 I had to get home but Alwayz stayed hopefully they fire up for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Man was it crazy snowy cold out there today. Wind was brutal. So was iced up guides. Slow bite most of the day with a bunch of nice gillies boated. Bobber had to get home home so I decided to stick it out and explore a lil since it was my first time here. Found a concentrated school in 11ft. Had to really work for them to coax a bite with soft plastics. Missed quite a few due to wind blown line but boated 15 nice chunky keepers for tomorrow's dinner. It was really nice meeting you Dave...you have a seat on my boat anytime buddy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everybody! -  23 YUCK it’s only gonna get about 37 today. At least that sunshine will be blazing so it might not feel as bad. Wind WNW at 6mph not bad at all barometer 30.44 I’m sure they will eat if you put it in front of them. 

I’ve got a few things to do today unsure if I’ll make the lake or not if by chance I do I’ll have a report & maybe some fish porn. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 467504
> View attachment 467505
> View attachment 467506
> View attachment 467507
> View attachment 467508
> View attachment 467509
> Man was it crazy snowy cold out there today. Wind was brutal. So was iced up guides. Slow bite most of the day with a bunch of nice gillies boated. Bobber had to get home home so I decided to stick it out and explore a lil since it was my first time here. Found a concentrated school in 11ft. Had to really work for them to coax a bite with soft plastics. Missed quite a few due to wind blown line but boated 15 nice chunky keepers for tomorrow's dinner. It was really nice meeting you Dave...you have a seat on my boat anytime buddy.


Good times! Next time we will have more time & pick a better day with more pleasant conditions. Thanks for the laughs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Very quiet........


----------



## set-the-drag

Nobody went out?? Don't blame anyone its 36 by me not going till tomorrow let the girls warm up a little


----------



## durpdurp41

set-the-drag said:


> Nobody went out?? Don't blame anyone its 36 by me not going till tomorrow let the girls warm up a little


I debated going today. Decided to do stuff around the house instead of fishing. I'm hoping to get out early next week. Things should be more stable by then. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’m headed out tonight for a smackdown as always bring on the cold! Still have my shack in my truck bed, May throw it up I get real cold and sit in there with heater and watch bobbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m headed out tonight for a smackdown as always bring on the cold! Still have my shack in my truck bed, May throw it up I get real cold and sit in there with heater and watch bobbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1800-where da fish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> 1800-where da fish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atta boy!! You get the hardcore award for the week it was MFing cold!! Was action good?


----------



## allwayzfishin

set-the-drag said:


> Atta boy!! You get the hardcore award for the week it was MFing cold!! Was action good?


Umm...25mph blizzard like conditions with a 22 degree wind-chill on Thursday gets the award for hardcore. Lol. And catching 14-15" crappies in it to boot. Just my opinion....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

allwayzfishin said:


> Umm...25mph blizzard like conditions with a 22 degree wind-chill on Thursday gets the award for hardcore. Lol. And catching 14-15" crappies in it to boot. Just my opinion....


Lol was gonna say. Last night was a walk in the park. Hoodie an some sweats and I was comfy casting for eyes all night.


----------



## swone




----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Umm...25mph blizzard like conditions with a 22 degree wind-chill on Thursday gets the award for hardcore. Lol. And catching 14-15" crappies in it to boot. Just my opinion....


Sorry you're right! You and bobber get the team crazy hardcore award


----------



## Fish2Win

allwayzfishin said:


> Umm...25mph blizzard like conditions with a 22 degree wind-chill on Thursday gets the award for hardcore. Lol. And catching 14-15" crappies in it to boot. Just my opinion....


pictures of fish on the tape or didn’t happen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Atta boy!! You get the hardcore award for the week it was MFing cold!! Was action good?


Slow bite, pulled maybe 12-15. All good ones but slow. Not a bite more than 5 feet out. Fish were TIGHT to the rocks. Damn near laying on them. Somehow had 3 walleyes break me off as well. Brutal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> pictures of fish on the tape or didn’t happen.


You sir are correct. Rule# 2 of “Brads law” On the tape mouth closed tail punched. 

Its right under release the GD bulls!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I got one of those funny lookin' crappie


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

flyphisherman said:


> I got one of those funny lookin' crappie
> View attachment 467617


Look at those specks on it too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Was a slow afternoon for me tuff bite but managed one nice one that was hiding in wood.thought I had a bass on at first .she still swimming


----------



## set-the-drag

Yesterday was horrible windy water was cold and the fish were scattered. Monday is going to be fire i think


----------



## brad crappie

Sat was a tough bite out of state but caught around 25- 30! 20 some gills 3-4 perch and only 3 craps! Had about 20 keeps but they are still swimming besides the one that I gut hook , that I let go but over a hour later he was on the surface so I took one gill home! One crap was 11 to 12 biggest gill 9 also 11in perch loaded with eggs!


----------



## crappieboo420

Wanted to wish everyone a happy Easter from skivvySkiv and crappieboo420


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Wanted to wish everyone a happy Easter from skivvySkiv and crappieboo420


Happy Easter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

flyphisherman said:


> I got one of those funny lookin' crappie
> View attachment 467617


L0l.

Some of you might have seen this picture I posted over in steelhead forum.

This my funny looking crappie I got Saturday. Thinking white crappie and possibly a record...will never know as it's a swimming. 

1st time seen one up close...crazy fish for sure with that dorsal fin/little mouth...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...some stuff to read...quillback carp sucker...thing.

Don.


----------



## cement569

nope, not a white crappie. looks more like a brown bass


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Dam it!

Thought I had a pure white crappie. 

Are you sure????????

Brad please way in with this.

Don.


----------



## Kyle Martin

allwayzfishin said:


> Umm...25mph blizzard like conditions with a 22 degree wind-chill on Thursday gets the award for hardcore. Lol. And catching 14-15" crappies in it to boot. Just my opinion....


What lake were you fishing? I am ready for some slabs


----------



## John Boat

Kyle Martin said:


> What lake were you fishing? I am ready for some slabs


Pretty sure that is a Quillback. Have caught a few in Shenango River.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...did you catch it in mouth though??? Crazy little mouth it has...mine wasn't as big as the one you have in picture. Mouth on mine was pointed straight down and No way it could have been caught with lure ... definitely a bottom feeder fish...more so than common carp.

Anyway...cool fish for sure.

Don.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Kyle Martin said:


> What lake were you fishing? I am ready for some slabs


All lakes have been producing fish. Some lakes you have to work harder than others, but there’s always fish to be had. Fish shallow dark mucky bottoms. Less than 4 feet and I bet there are a few around. Fish 1-2 feet down with a gulp minnow or plastic. Have also gotten fish on live minnows. Regardless fish shallow on a nice warm sunny day and it shouldn’t take too long to get on fish. I’ll tell you they were in the Akron area. I’ve been killing them out east tho too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Also, alwayz I am waiting on these 14-15” fish as well! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning panfish pursuers! - Chilly start this morning 36  it’s gonna get up in the mid 60s today so it will be pretty nice later on. The barometer looks good today 30.17 very little wind out of the east 1mph. I’ll bet the fish wanna play hard this afternoon. 

No fishing for this guy.  I’ll be off working in the woods & for the next several weeks the name of the new game is how many morel mushrooms can I find on company time! 


I’ll be living vicariously through y’all’s reports & fish porn. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Also, alwayz I am waiting on these 14-15” fish as well! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be sure to have a tape measure on board next time I go out. Your more than welcome to come if your free that day...my work schedule sucks so I go when I get the chance.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning panfish pursuers! - Chilly start this morning 36  it’s gonna get up in the mid 60s today so it will be pretty nice later on. The barometer looks good today 30.17 very little wind out of the east 1mph. I’ll bet the fish wanna play hard this afternoon.
> 
> No fishing for this guy.  I’ll be off working in the woods & for the next several weeks the name of the new game is how many morel mushrooms can I find on company time!
> 
> 
> I’ll be living vicariously through y’all’s reports & fish porn. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the economy going BB! Are you heading back to the Arsenal again this year? Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Keep the economy going BB! Are you heading back to the Arsenal again this year? Stay safe.


Eventually. We are supposed to do all the ROWs once a year. But they add so much on to the package last year we’re still finishing lines from last year. They have expanded this operation and added more machines but haven’t hired enough operators yet. 

I’m only gonna be on the ROWs for a couple weeks then I have my normal 200+ little sites every week to keep up with until fall . Then I’ll probably go back out on the ROWs a little before I start to wind down for the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning panfish pursuers! - Chilly start this morning 36  it’s gonna get up in the mid 60s today so it will be pretty nice later on. The barometer looks good today 30.17 very little wind out of the east 1mph. I’ll bet the fish wanna play hard this afternoon.
> 
> No fishing for this guy.  I’ll be off working in the woods & for the next several weeks the name of the new game is how many morel mushrooms can I find on company time!
> 
> 
> I’ll be living vicariously through y’all’s reports & fish porn. Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa whoa whoa better update the morel thread i got going with som finds there bud


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Whoa whoa whoa better update the morel thread i got going with som finds there bud


I’ll be sure to check in there! I got a report from a member here that he some found some blacks out in western Ohio yesterday. Maybe he will chime In on your thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> did you catch it in mouth though?


If you catch a Quillback sucker, a Redhorse sucker, and a horny headed chub in one outing you wind some kind of prize......it's some kind of roughfish trifecta


----------



## John Boat

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...did you catch it in mouth though??? Crazy little mouth it has...mine wasn't as big as the one you have in picture. Mouth on mine was pointed straight down and No way it could have been caught with lure ... definitely a bottom feeder fish...more so than common carp.
> 
> Anyway...cool fish for sure.
> 
> Don.


Main caught on crawler drifting for trout but also once on a panther Martin. Good fight in river current.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be sure to check in there! I got a report from a member here that he some found some blacks out in western Ohio yesterday. Maybe he will chime In on your thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


King out in attica posted if thats who your talking about. Got me all fired up! Nothing like some crappie morel tacos!!!👍


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> King out in attica posted if thats who your talking about. Got me all fired up! Nothing like some crappie morel tacos!!!




















Not a mushroom but a little treasure from the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

nice catch, what color and how deep?....lol


----------



## set-the-drag

Thats a big 6 point! He gonna be a nice 8 soon if nobody pops him


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Thats a big 6 point! He gonna be a nice 8 soon if nobody pops him












I would’ve had another nice one off this dude but farmer showed up seeing what we was doing on his property and asked me if Id knock it off for him. 

Say he’s got the match up in the house either way he was happy and he wasn’t angry that he wasn’t notified that we were going to be on his land so win win. 

I don’t always meet people as nice as this gentleman some of them are understandably unhappy to find me miles inside of their property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like someone didn't find there buck! What you doing clearing power lines?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Looks like someone didn't find there buck! What you doing clearing power lines?


Oli & Gas lines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Who’s fishing ? I know they are about to bang ahead of this rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Short day. Didn’t get out till after 1:00 and only had till 4:00. Tough afternoon. Only got 8 crappie and 4 smaller gills. Only 3 of the crappie weren’t throwbacks. Seems like they haven’t come back in good yet after the cold. Water was back up to 55 though. All the crappie came on a smaller off-white salt & pepper plastic. Gills hit the 1” gulp. All 2 ½’ under a bobber. 5 – 6 fow with a muck bottom.


----------



## snag

Hit a local puddle before dark tonight, hoping crappie moved in to a bay, but just some gills were a little active , still good getting out ,that one inch gulp the gills liked.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach Jones

I got out today myself and couldn’t keep the gills off my hook. I plan on trying Sandusky out for crappie soon.


----------



## set-the-drag

Could've went today after work but the cold front pushed through i didn't like the 10° drop it wasn't feeling my kinda jam


----------



## Lil' Rob

Finally got out for the first time since there was still ice to walk on...didn't slay the crappies, but kept nine in the 10-11" range, with as many smaller throwbacks...did have this smash my jig...doesn't look it, but it measured 21"...should have got a picture of the inside of its mouth...very vibrant blue color...much more than the fins...sent back to keep swimming.


----------



## set-the-drag

Is it me or does it look really pale or is that a spawn thing? Idk never caught one


----------



## Eyes on te ice

set-the-drag said:


> Is it me or does it look really pale or is that a spawn thing? Idk never caught one


He is light because the water is still cold . When he has his spawning suit on those fins will be really bright emerald/aqua color. Very pretty coloring and boy do they put up a battle on light tackle. Fun fish


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yep...caught on light tackle...thought I had a channel cat the way it was fighting.


----------



## durpdurp41

I went out yesterday and got humbled a little bit. Fished for almost 6 hours and got a dozen or so crappie, 2 perch, and a couple of gills. First trip of the year that I didn't do all that well. I spent quite a bit of time trying to find some deep schools to set up on but didn't find any. Thinking the fish might have slid up to shallow water and that's why I wasn't marking them down deep I tried there. Picked a fish here and a fish there but nothing consistent. Could have done well on schools of dink gills but I wasn't interested in those yesterday. The crappie I did get were buried deep up in trees. It makes me feel a little better to see other people with similar results yesterday lol. I'm jealous of everyone that can make it out over the next couple of days while I'm stuck at work. Good luck out there. Keep the reports coming!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Will report tonight im gonna be out for a while ill dig them up somewhere


----------



## flyphisherman

I was out yesterday....and I wasted too much time casting towards the bank. Once I set deeper and cast out into the depths things started to come together. Had to be five feet under the boober....they wouldn't come up to find it.


----------



## set-the-drag

Sure the water temperature was still chilly. Today should rebound good ill probably find 60°+


----------



## durpdurp41

The spoils of victory. Fish taco Tuesday! Kept my first fish of the year yesterday. Let me tell you crappie make some delicious tacos.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> The spoils of victory. Fish taco Tuesday! Kept my first fish of the year yesterday. Let me tell you crappie make some delicious tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Fish tacos never fail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The weather today is ! Everything about it looks fishy. My schedule is a little different today. I might get a to chance squeeze in a couple casts somewhere.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I got hosed yesterday had people in my spot  worst part was watching them catch baby gills and perch and wasting precious time of mine lol going later to redeem the lost day


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## Bass knuckles

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 467873


Good impression of bb! Nice fish


----------



## snag

Got out today for some gills but they were dinks , so switched to some bassin , and got a half dozen, nice fighters. It got a bit warm out in the canoe by noon.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Well I did get 9 crappie today and Springfield and it actually seemed like they was moving in. Fished a 64 with shad poles and gulp 1 1/2 to 2 foot deep didn’t get any over 9 1/2. Bad new is my bm rod broke while I was casting it. Only a year old


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m sad I never made it to the lake yesterday. I have an opportunity to make a dash for the lake about 2 o’clock but told myself it was too hot to fish & too many people. went home and did yardwork instead. Maybe I need to go see a doctor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sad I never made it to the lake yesterday. I have an opportunity to make a dash for the lake about 2 o’clock but told myself it was too hot to fish & too many people. went home and did yardwork instead. Maybe I need to go see a doctor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"...And old age set's up on us all..." Fight it BB,fight it....!!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sad I never made it to the lake yesterday. I have an opportunity to make a dash for the lake about 2 o’clock but told myself it was too hot to fish & too many people. went home and did yardwork instead. Maybe I need to go see a doctor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHO ARE YOU AND, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO DAVE?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> WHO ARE YOU AND, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO DAVE?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! Today’s another day of wishing I was fishing. Looks mighty fishy out there barometer 29.82 I says they are gonna eat! 

Unfortunately no fishing for me today. I got a few hours worth of things to handle at work then I’ll be headed south to open up my camper for the season. Maybe I’ll get a chance to play in the River after I get things squared away . 

Hope y’all have a great weekend! Looking forward to the reports! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning fellas! Today’s another day of wishing I was fishing. Looks mighty fishy out there barometer 29.82 I says they are gonna eat!
> 
> Unfortunately no fishing for me today. I got a few hours worth of things to handle at work then I’ll be headed south to open up my camper for the season. Maybe I’ll get a chance to play in the River after I get things squared away .
> 
> Hope y’all have a great weekend! Looking forward to the reports! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good Luck opening up the camp. I may try to get out to a lake this afternoon after work.


----------



## set-the-drag

Late to the report but i only managed 6 Wednesday evening we threw out the kitchen sink but they were just on shut down. On another note last night was the first fresh crappie dinner ut reminds me why i spend the time going after them. So good


----------



## nixmkt

Got 15 crappie and a redear yesterday but had to search hard to find them and unfortunately the majority were dinks. At least was some action. Water was 60 deg but seems like only the very beginning of them just starting to come back in after the cold. 4 – 6 fow with a muck bottom. Smaller off-white salt & pepper plastic and 1” gulp, both 1½’ - 2½’ under a bobber on 1/48 oz jigs.


----------



## set-the-drag

nixmkt said:


> Got 15 crappie and a redear yesterday but had to search hard to find them and unfortunately the majority were dinks. At least was some action. Water was 60 deg but seems like only the very beginning of them just starting to come back in after the cold. 4 – 6 fow with a muck bottom. Smaller off-white salt & pepper plastic and 1” gulp, both 1½’ - 2½’ under a bobber on 1/48 oz jigs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 467991
> 
> 
> View attachment 467992


I agree went multiple times they seem slow to rebound from that cold


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll be out tonight laying the hammer down yet again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll be out tonight laying the hammer down yet again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where ya going?
I'm heading to Mogadore around 4 today


----------



## set-the-drag

Rockwell duhhh


----------



## set-the-drag

I decided to go to blazing bills and get ribs n crab legs. Kinda thinking i should've went fishing


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I decided to go to blazing bills and get ribs n crab legs. Kinda thinking i should've went fishing


There’s still time. I won’t be fishing till 10-10:30. I know you know there’s no specific time to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Hit up Springfield for 20 minutes only got one but he was a beauty of a fish


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> There’s still time. I won’t be fishing till 10-10:30. I know you know there’s no specific time to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know i kinda screwed myself but might go later


----------



## allwayzfishin

I waded quite a bit of water on Mogadore. Nothing but big ole gills. Not one crappie. Threw everything back. Bass were busting the shad up tho. Really wish I had a heavy rod and a chatterbait with me yesterday. Bet I would have had an excellent day bass fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well ice.... You gonna kiss and tell??


----------



## flyphisherman

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll be out tonight laying the hammer down yet again











It's hammer time over here.....lol


----------



## set-the-drag

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 468091
> 
> It's hammer time over here.....lol


Come do my bathroom!!


----------



## Bprice1031

Made it out Friday after work with the wife and caught a few really nice crappie. We both got our personal best that night. Each of us landed a 12 inch crappie.









Brought home a total of 7 fish with those two being the biggest. When to the same are again Saturday morning and it was the dead sea by the time we made it there. Had to make a stop at the Pipe Rack Saturday because I broke the wife's fishing rod when I was loading the car. (BTW The Pipe Rack is restocked with Gulp minnows. Only color they don't have is Black.) 

Decided to head home and get a nap in and head back to the lake Saturday night and give it a go again. Dropped off the wife and the gear and went and parked the car. Ended up getting back to the same spot and fished it again till the rain ran us off. Ended up bringing home another quality seven fish and also caught my first FO Crappie. 









It's was good time getting out and finally finding good fish. Everything was caught on minnows about three foot under a bobber. I tried every color Gulp I had with no success. Get out there and enjoy the day if you can. Good luck all!


----------



## flyphisherman

Bprice1031 said:


> We both got our personal best that night


Now that's some proper "Hammer time!"


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody out today


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Made it out Friday after work with the wife and caught a few really nice crappie. We both got our personal best that night. Each of us landed a 12 inch crappie.
> View attachment 468107
> 
> 
> Brought home a total of 7 fish with those two being the biggest. When to the same are again Saturday morning and it was the dead sea by the time we made it there. Had to make a stop at the Pipe Rack Saturday because I broke the wife's fishing rod when I was loading the car. (BTW The Pipe Rack is restocked with Gulp minnows. Only color they don't have is Black.)
> 
> Decided to head home and get a nap in and head back to the lake Saturday night and give it a go again. Dropped off the wife and the gear and went and parked the car. Ended up getting back to the same spot and fished it again till the rain ran us off. Ended up bringing home another quality seven fish and also caught my first FO Crappie.
> View attachment 468112
> 
> 
> It's was good time getting out and finally finding good fish. Everything was caught on minnows about three foot under a bobber. I tried every color Gulp I had with no success. Get out there and enjoy the day if you can. Good luck all!


Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein

I went to punderson this morning...4 people, 2 boats, 7 bass 1 trout and 1 gill. Heard they were hitting yesterday. I was at Cuyahoga yesterday, 2 pike and 1 perch. Lost a couple more perch. Pike were probably 26" and 20". All minnows and bobber.


----------



## JayW

wolfenstein said:


> I went to punderson this morning...4 people, 2 boats, 7 bass 1 trout and 1 gill. Heard they were hitting yesterday. I was at Cuyahoga yesterday, 2 pike and 1 perch. Lost a couple more perch. Pike were probably 26" and 20". All minnows and bobber.


I was one of those boats. Launched at sunrise. Nailed the bass while trolling for the trout. I always get one or two bass , but today was _wild _for them. Easily 30+ before I left at 6pm. One or two were decent, the rest were fun-sized. Bonus cat, too.

Four trout. Extra colorful this year. I hid from the wind most of the day in the first basin, but ended up getting a few just as the rain started. 

It was a zoo fest of boats after about 3, everyone crammed in the first basin trolling or anchored up. Should’ve stayed as the trout were turning on, but I was hungry and couldn’t take the crowd any longer.


----------



## set-the-drag

Going tomorrow evening hopefully they come back to action from the front


----------



## wolfenstein

Its been years since I went beyond that first basin, Usually got plenty of action there. Most I talked to were getting bass but very few trout. I was surprised how few were out this morning. Seaweed is very, very thick running the channel out from the ramp. Didn't even notice the boathouse/marina is torn down until we came back in.


----------



## JayW

wolfenstein said:


> Its been years since I went beyond that first basin, Usually got plenty of action there. Most I talked to were getting bass but very few trout. I was surprised how few were out this morning. Seaweed is very, very thick running the channel out from the ramp. Didn't even notice the boathouse/marina is torn down until we came back in.


I felt like a bug trapped under a shot glass being confined to that first basin. Part of the fun of the trout stocking is people watching and joking around with each other, but having 9 boats crammed in there at once is a little too nuts for me. Weeds and algae are for sure an issue, especially with the south wind piling all the crap into the ramp area. My trailer looked like a swamp creature pulling outta there.


----------



## creekcrawler

Hit a smaller lake Saturday. Gills were on fire. Didn't have any real small jigs, but the hot ticket was gulp minnows on a *bare hook. *Was lip hooking them like a real minnow, no weight. They flip like a dying minnow and sink very slow. Gills were going crazy on that rig.


----------



## set-the-drag

Got a 16er


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Got a 16er
> View attachment 468244


 You dirty dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Going back for more it was getting hot yesterday i did my good deed and dropped a 14" back in since i couldn't bring myself to let the big girl back something about them big round thick girls gets me excited 🤣 action was short window before sunset. I wans going to wait out the standard 1 1/2 hr lual between feedings but the east breeze was chilly and i was hungry


----------



## set-the-drag

Side note i thought it was a bass or something else at first it was fighting like a cat!


----------



## set-the-drag

Action was hot last night. Problem was it didn't get hot till 9 and i was getting ready to go. Promised the woman id be home by 10 so i got screwed but still pulled 12 keepers


----------



## brad crappie

set-the-drag said:


> Got a 16er
> View attachment 468244


Come on set the drag the mouth needs to be totally closed and the tail pinched all the way to the end of tape!!! Put mouth on where the tape starts bud


----------



## set-the-drag

I did the picture was just to get the general idea i was having a hard time getting a decent picture


----------



## brad crappie

👍👍


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I did the picture was just to get the general idea i was having a hard time getting a decent picture


You know Brads not letting anyone slide on the law that bears hie name . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Is this fish 16in?


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Is this fish 16in?


No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

brad crappie said:


> Is this fish 16in?


I agree with Dave. Definitely NO!


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol im not making it up i know how to measure a fish not easy to take a picture and holdthe tape on the fish


----------



## set-the-drag

As i say that what y'all opinion on a ruler with the stoper? Are they all the same and just get whatever or are some better than others


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> As i say that what y'all opinion on a ruler with the stoper? Are they all the same and just get whatever or are some better than others


I have no opinion on rulers. In the future for proper procedure and protocol lay the fish flat on the ruler then pro tip: stand on the fish with both feet to stretch every 1/16th out of it. And then snap photo

Edit: this will also help tenderize the flet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I have no opinion on rulers. In the future for proper procedure and protocol lay the fish flat on the ruler then pro tip: stand on the fish with both feet to stretch every 1/16th out of it. And then snap photo
> 
> Edit: this will also help tenderize the flet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to try this later. 🤣🤣🤣🤣We're going to head out after we eat dinner. Hope it's a good night.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm going to try this later. We're going to head out after we eat dinner. Hope it's a good night.


You better have the wife step on it. I know you’ll be too drunk to stand with your feet that close together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> You better have the wife step on it. I know you’ll be too drunk to stand with your feet that close together!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you tie his shoes together he’ll be alright. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> If you tie his shoes together he’ll be alright. LOL


Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You better have the wife step on it. I know you’ll be too drunk to stand with your feet that close together!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know my fishing style way too well! We just got back home with 4 keeper crappie and 1 keeper Perch. It was a nice evening by the lake. Could of used a little more wind in the area we were fishing, but I'll call it a worthy trip. And on a side note, I'm not too drunk to try the foot stretch method of fish measuring yet. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bass knuckles

Blasted um up, fished from 4-dark... must of handled 75 crappi 1 monster gill and 4-5 ditch picks, shallow time, dark black fish and they was sucking it down their throats. Used tubes today since they was eating everything


----------



## Bass knuckles

Found that school of fish, gills n bass and they wldnt eat for nothing,


----------



## JohnJH

Anyone been out to Berlin or west branch recently? Never crappie fished either and was curious if they’re any good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Found that school of fish, gills n bass and they wldnt eat for nothing,


Knuckles we gotta link up an sling some jigs! Man I’d stand an watch them fish all day great pictures. 

O yeah when you see French at baseball please tell him I said “ His problem is too much puñeta’s ” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckzye11

Definitely not 16”, but felt good reeling in a Long Lake slab among the many dinks, didn’t have a tape, but think around 12.


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Knuckles we gotta link up an sling some jigs! Man I’d stand an watch them fish all day great pictures.
> 
> O yeah when you see French at baseball please tell him I said “ His problem is too much puñeta’s ”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you can squeeze some time? We can get at it whenever! My spot or yours!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

JohnJH said:


> Anyone been out to Berlin or west branch recently? Never crappie fished either and was curious if they’re any good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have not been out to either but both are very good crappie lakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

buckzye11 said:


> Definitely not 16”, but felt good reeling in a Long Lake slab among the many dinks, didn’t have a tape, but think around 12.
> View attachment 468403


----------



## brad crappie

Lots of people would say that’s 16in


----------



## brad crappie

Just another16in crap


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Caught an released a bunch of 16" crappies the other day,dipping docks with super secret soft plastics under even more secretive floats I've found and love. 
Good times regardless the cool down.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Just another16in crap


Black nose! I know where you are! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Caught an released a bunch of 16" crappies the other day,dipping docks with super secret soft plastics under even more secretive floats I've found and love.
> Good times regardless the cool down.
> View attachment 468414
> View attachment 468415
> View attachment 468416
> View attachment 468417


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Black nose! I know where you are!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I catch them now at 5 lakes !! Name it my brother


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I think I catch them now at 5 lakes !! Name it my brother


The reflection of those trees on the water tell me everything I need to know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody trying out this garbage weather day?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody trying out this garbage weather day?












Getting a little River therapy with my two oldest boys. In the beautiful hills of coshocton county.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Any nibbles?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Any nibbles?


They have caught a couple rock bass and the oldest caught a couple little stripers. We were just using spoons the live bait is on the way after lunch we’re gonna hit some deeper holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I want to try rock bass one of these days. See if they are as good as i hear it is


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm regretting not getting the kayak out. No wind,an warm enough afternoon I bet the crappies really fire up!


----------



## JayW

It was cold today, not gonna lie. Boated 27 trout. Used a tiny lure with barbless single hooks, they all swam off like champs. They taste like Purina Trout Chow to me, but they sure are fun to catch!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Couldn't take it any longer. Hit a couple spots on the creek behind my house. They was crushing the dead sticked xrap. Hit 6 lost 3.
In moderate current feeding up for the spawn. If rivers stay down they should get a good spawn in this year.


----------



## JayW

Saugeyefisher said:


> Couldn't take it any longer. Hit a couple spots on the creek behind my house. They was crushing the dead sticked xrap. Hit 6 lost 3.
> In moderate current feeding up for the spawn. If rivers stay down they should get a good spawn in this year.
> View attachment 468499
> View attachment 468501


That’s _behind your house?_ You lucky dog.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

JayW said:


> That’s _behind your house?_ You lucky dog.


Bout 2 blocks


----------



## JayW

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bout 2 blocks


Makes me miss living near the Grand River and going smallie fishing whenever I pleased!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

JayW said:


> Makes me miss living near the Grand River and going smallie fishing whenever I pleased!


Definitely makes it nice for quick trips,or runs with the pup. Good variety in it too. But think I'm to far from the lake that it comes out of for a good white bass run. Though I've looked. Im lucky I have 4 different creeks/rivers within 10 minutes. 2 of them being very good flows.


----------



## crappieboo420

Was at the lake for one beer ended with a dink and a saw two bigger ones caught. good year for largemouths is my guess!! He would be my 15 throwing just a bobby garland !!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well my boys ditched me for their friends after lunch. So i went for a stroll solo caught one small saugeye 8-9”. And then it happened I’ve never hooked up to a mudpuppy in the open river with a Curley tail before but that’s what happened. I must have tossed it right in his mouth it was a big one & I made a bad decision to try an lift it strait up the old bridge base I was fishing instead of coming down the side an get it which would have been easy stupid me broke my fishing pole. . 

Should have went shrooming instead lol. Maybe I’ll take a lil stroll before I head back up north today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB when you break a pole and no one else is there then you gotta come up with a better “fish story “then a mud puppy!! LMAO Have a good day.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB when you break a pole and no one else is there then you gotta come up with a better “fish story “then a mud puppy!! LMAO Have a good day.


Next time I’ll call that mudpuppy a 50” musky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> Next time I’ll call that mudpuppy a 50” musky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could have been 52"!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobberbucket

One things for sure a long time ago someone said to me “ You can catch everything in the river with a jig & curly tail” I’ve found that to be a true statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Next time I’ll call that mudpuppy a 50” musky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you’re talking!!!


----------



## jessco

bobberbucket said:


> One things for sure a long time ago someone said to me “ You can catch everything in the river with a jig & curly tail” I’ve found that to be a true statement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how true about anything hitting jig and a curly tail, even in a lake. made some of my best smallmouth catcthes with jig and grub.


----------



## miked913

My brother came over yesterday for some bluegill dock fishing, caught a 25" 6.6lb sheephead on a 1/64oz jig with a 1.25" curly tail on a 5' ultralight. Yep pretty much anything will hit a jig and curly tail. I was still using 1" emerald shiner gulp though, the big gills love them.
















reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to shoot out later hopefully the rain will be quick and move out by5


----------



## Doboy

Hey BB,,, Thanks for the tip!

I manged to get out, all by myself,,,,,,,where you suggested,,,,,, & found some on the 'East side'. (21 keepers :>)
Maybe get to hit it again this Tues. (2 days to warm up?)
& Way-to-Go on that KID Bridge Pic,,,,, not so sad-looking now.


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> One things for sure a long time ago someone said to me “ You can catch everything in the river with a jig & curly tail” I’ve found that to be a true statement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have to come and practise ,lifting eyes on the rocks.
i use st.criox 7' medium-light,fast action with 30# braid and 17# mono leader and lift up to 7 lb eyes 10' high on the rocks.if you jerk, you brake the rod or line,you have to make that smood lift.
practise make perfect,
no practise make babys.


----------



## Doboy

set-the-drag said:


> I want to try rock bass one of these days. See if they are as good as i hear it is



Rock Bass? lol,,,,, 
Look me up, come May,,,,,, when camp is open. I'll take you out & make yours arms sore. Just make sure your gear is strong enough,,, to deal with those stupid, pita, hit anything smallies. ;>)
(btw,,,, those rockies taste like crap!)

BB,,,, as always, I'd love to put you & your boys in the boat.?


----------



## set-the-drag

Action after dark was hot! Took home 10 eaters had another slob but my GD line snapped right as the pig was surfacing. Nothing worse than losing a monster and the setup it was hooked on.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yesterday after work was fantastic. Almost 8lbs of fillets put in the freezer. From 5pm till dark... every cast I caught a 10-14".... One more trip like that and it's time to chase some walleye.


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah buddy


----------



## crappieboo420

Ended with three down at Springfield this evening !!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Well it was way slower tonight little windy! Handful of smalls and little cats. As i was wrapping up a little guy smacked my middle minnow on my secret weapon 3 jig rod so i just dumped the few minnows i had left and dropped my jigs with top and bottom still baited. No more than 10 seconds later my line shot up like a bomb blew up under the water which is always a sign of a biggin on the up attack. Low and behold a 15 nailed the bottom jig. Not a bad finish for last bait im thinking the couple dozen half dead minnows i dumped got her attention


----------



## set-the-drag

Awful quiet...... And cold..... This sucks im dying for Friday to get back out


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Awful quiet...... And cold..... This sucks im dying for Friday to get back out












I’ve had enough white mornings. I’m putting my ice dance away till at least August! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

This is your fault dave


----------



## flyphisherman

did someone forget to take the spoons out of the freezer?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> This is your fault dave


I take full responsibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Baited and ready..... Tomorrow night.... WE ATTACK!!!!!!!


----------



## cement569

dave, does that bobcat have heat and a radio? if it doesnt tell your boss to get you one....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> dave, does that bobcat have heat and a radio? if it doesnt tell your boss to get you one....lol


We have a mix of Bobcat , CAT, & Deere machines. Yeah they all have heat AC back up cams Bluetooth radio. All the fancy stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> We have a mix of Bobcat , CAT, & Deere machines. Yeah they all have heat AC back up cams Bluetooth radio. All the fancy stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Livin’ the dream livin’ the dream!!


----------



## JayW




----------



## set-the-drag

All i can say if F#€#. I lost another hog last night... Super slow water was 51° literally dropped 10° in 3 days. But just so pissed im a dumbass and don't have a crappie net it's very very much biting me in the ass now. First off this year i have seen more hogs than ive seen in 20y combined i just never have caught, lost, or dropped lol so many frying pan crappie. Every time i am out i am seeing some serious beast. Anyway F#€%!!!!!! Im pissed but she will produce more pigs i guess better for the future. Go get em today will be hot!!!


----------



## JayW

9.5"


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just got back from my bass pond abit ago and <bass thumb> 7 in just over an hour.

Don.


----------



## snag

Just back from wading at west branch, a real good evening , landed three muskies in three hours, three of us out and WB Bob got a muskie and a walleye in two minutes time, unhooked the ski and his next cast he got a eye. Muskies were on a feed tonight. Picture will follow tomorrow.

Only got a picture of the smaller one, the two bigger were 36 inches plus, and they weren’t waiting around for a photo op.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckzye11

My girl got the best one today, couldn’t be happier seeing her catch her first FO redear! We kept 10 fish from 8-10”, got them on gulp black shad, and BG itty bits (black/chartreuse) with smelly jelly., 1/64oz.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out for a couple hours yesterday evening. Landed 10 nice slab whites on bobby garlands. Also caught two nice bass in the same spot. Think I'm gonna head over to see if they are there when the sun rises. Gonna bring a bucket this time lol.


----------



## Bprice1031

Going to head out and stay till we get chased off by rain tonight. Went out yesterday after work and caught a few crappie, three of which were keepers, and a couple cats. Will post a report tomorrow to let you all know what worked and what didn't.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bprice1031 said:


> Going to head out and stay till we get chased of by rain tonight. Went out yesterday after work and caught a few crappie, three of which were keepers, and a couple cats. Will post a report tomorrow to let you all know what worked and what didn't.


Heading out now as well.... been a few weeks, curious to see if their in my spots still


----------



## Bass knuckles

Same spot same results... been 2 weeks and they still in shallow muck, eating everything I threw at them. Watched a osprey dive in 4-5 times till he caught one and the tadpoles are swimming like crazy, nice to get out


----------



## crestliner TS

Bass knuckles said:


> Same spot same results... been 2 weeks and they still in shallow muck, eating everything I threw at them. Watched a osprey dive in 4-5 times till he caught one and the tadpoles are swimming like crazy, nice to get out


That was a nice mess of fish you kept! Me and Crappie Mike ended with 23 on the stringer. Only kept the big ones, all blacks.


----------



## Bass knuckles

crestliner TS said:


> That was a nice mess of fish you kept! Me and Crappie Mike ended with 23 on the stringer. Only kept the big ones, all blacks.


Good time! I know it’s hog whites in there,


----------



## jessco

Bass knuckles said:


> Good time! I know it’s hog whites in there,


nice fish,fun to catch, great eating,cant beat it.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Caught some biggins this evening...the bite only lasted about an hour but landed one 16" and a 15. The caught another 9 at 12-14" with a chunk bass in the mix. Bobby garlands on a 1/64th oz with 2lb florocarbon. All fish went back into the water unharmed. 

Nice job on the slabs Eric....let's get together soon bro.


----------



## Bass knuckles

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 469173
> View attachment 469174
> View attachment 469175
> View attachment 469176
> View attachment 469177
> 
> Caught some biggins this evening...the bite only lasted about an hour but landed one 16" and a 15. The caught another 9 at 12-14" with a chunk bass in the mix. Bobby garlands on a 1/64th oz with 2lb florocarbon. All fish went back into the water unharmed.
> 
> Nice job on the slabs Eric....let's get together soon bro.


Looks like it was good day fishing, them some hawgs!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 469173
> View attachment 469174
> View attachment 469175
> View attachment 469176
> View attachment 469177
> 
> Caught some biggins this evening...the bite only lasted about an hour but landed one 16" and a 15. The caught another 9 at 12-14" with a chunk bass in the mix. Bobby garlands on a 1/64th oz with 2lb florocarbon. All fish went back into the water unharmed.
> 
> Nice job on the slabs Eric....let's get together soon bro.


I know that area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Long time no see ogf! Here’s a few pics from last couple nights


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Long time no see ogf! Here’s a few pics from last couple nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice fish.it is much easier to use metal stringer,you save lot off time to put them on and you redy to cast.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Long time no see ogf! Here’s a few pics from last couple nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful golden trout in the last picture!


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Long time no see ogf! Here’s a few pics from last couple nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well IHD gonna cancel the flower delivery I had setup for you since you’ve been absent for so long. Glad to see you back and still catching the heck out of them fish! Nice catch,nice pics.


----------



## Bprice1031

Last night was a nice evening out at a local lake with the wife. Caught three species of fish and brought home a dozen crappie ranging from 9 to 11 inches. We also caught a few perch and one gill. Everything was caught on minnows about four to five feet under a bobber. Ended up leaving with about a half hour of light left due to the fact we ran out of minnows. I was surprised to see no boats on the lake last night. I'm liking the rain we're getting today and may venture out again tonight after work. Good luck all.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well done! I went for mushrooms yesterday instead of crappie... Wish i went fishing since it. Never rained i did find a few but wanted to fish


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 469173
> View attachment 469174
> View attachment 469175
> View attachment 469176
> View attachment 469177
> 
> Caught some biggins this evening...the bite only lasted about an hour but landed one 16" and a 15. The caught another 9 at 12-14" with a chunk bass in the mix. Bobby garlands on a 1/64th oz with 2lb florocarbon. All fish went back into the water unharmed.
> 
> Nice job on the slabs Eric....let's get together soon bro.


Can’t beat them WB docks!


----------



## set-the-drag

Holy hell! I didn't realize how much rain fell the chagrin was about to bust the banks


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

HappySnag said:


> nice fish.it is much easier to use metal stringer,you save lot off time to put them on and you redy to cast.


Metal stringers lose too many fish, at least when it comes to a bigger walleye. Lost too many at this point. Never again. They won’t be breaking the rope, and when you put as many fish on it as I do you get it down to a science!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I started buying the cable stringers with the clip lock its the way to go. We bleed out our eyes on erie on it while trolling it aint braking and hasn't yet after 5 years of heavy use. They are pricey but worth it


----------



## set-the-drag

Uce have you been casting the big lake? Guy from work said its been fire. Boat is going out hopefully next week


----------



## Bigfillet

Shampoo nylon stringer. $13 Jann’s netcraft best stringers in my opinion. Fast and strong fish stay alive until you’re ready to bleed them out.


----------



## Bigfillet

Sampo. I hate autocorrect.


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Well per usual the weather man changed his "predictions" and now its supposed to be gusty McGusto all weekend. I hop it changes so i can get out and not get blown off the water. Every damn week its something. Calm but cold warm but raining. Sunny but Gale force winds. I can't catch a break 🤷‍♂️


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well...you can't catch them on the couch. I'm heading out in a bit. Gonna try a new lake over an hour away. I'll be on foot, bank fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody got some porn!?! If i wasn't on daddy doody id be out


----------



## HappySnag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Metal stringers lose too many fish, at least when it comes to a bigger walleye. Lost too many at this point. Never again. They won’t be breaking the rope, and when you put as many fish on it as I do you get it down to a science!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when i get metal stringer i take plaiers and squize all clips properly,this way they stay tight,do not slide to open by them self.i use that troling or off the rocks,had thousend fish on them,never loose one.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

HappySnag said:


> when i get metal stringer i take plaiers and squize all clips properly,this way they stay tight,do not slide to open by them self.i use that troling or off the rocks,had thousend fish on them,never loose one.


May have to give it a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody got some porn!?! If i wasn't on daddy doody id be out





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice blacks! I found me a couple biggins


----------



## Beepum19

Gonna be a good week where I’m at after warmup. Gurnsey and Ashland county.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice$!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gillzillas today... All still swimming. Non stop for 2 hours. Found a couple early beds and they was all pigs....


----------



## set-the-drag

Gonna five the crappie a shot later might be one of the last few times about to switch to erie mode seeing as cleveland is getting active


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





set-the-drag said:


> Nice blacks! I found me a couple biggins
> View attachment 469291
> View attachment 469292





Beepum19 said:


> Gonna be a good week where I’m at after warmup. Gurnsey and Ashland county.



Those aren't crappies?


----------



## Bprice1031

Theses are crappie. 









It was a good day today. Way better than yesterday. Brought home a dozen good ones. Minnows under a bobber 4 to 6 foot.


----------



## set-the-drag

Brought home 5 lost a bunch i was all thumbs had some hogs on but lost them at the boat mostly whit crappie that look to be spawned out


----------



## RollingRock

It was a good weekend for morels in western PA


----------



## set-the-drag

guy i work with got this picture from hs nephew that lives in central pa


----------



## Bluefinn

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 469393
> guy i work with got this picture from hs nephew that lives in central pa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy sent me these pics from the PA. Line. Him & another guy found over 80 under crab apple trees.


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol this is turning into my morel 21 thread!! Ok great finds guys but back on the fish. Little disappointed i didn't get the call and not necessarily a ne thread more erie but my erie crew decided to go without me..... Not even a call... But out of downtown got 3 man limit... Should've been 4. But they were all nice fish looks like there are hitting good


----------



## allwayzfishin

Decided to take a hike in a local forest in lake county. Never really looked for morels before in this area. Once I found ramps, and some fiddle heads, I came across some turkey eggs. Then about 15 min later, I spotted my first morel. Then a few more. I took notes of the location, sun exposure, trees around and soil composition and temperature. Took a few pictures and hiked back to the car. I didn't harvest any today so I can come back in a few days to find the ones I found today to basically retrain my eyes. Lol. Little bastards are super hard to see. Was awesome to finally find some tho. Still wondering what they taste like.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 469439
> View attachment 469440
> View attachment 469441
> Decided to take a hike in a local forest in lake county. Never really looked for morels before in this area. Once I found ramps, and some fiddle heads, I came across some turkey eggs. Then about 15 min later, I spotted my first morel. Then a few more. I took notes of the location, sun exposure, trees around and soil composition and temperature. Took a few pictures and hiked back to the car. I didn't harvest any today so I can come back in a few days to find the ones I found today to basically retrain my eyes. Lol. Little bastards are super hard to see. Was awesome to finally find some tho. Still wondering what they taste like.


I'm not a mushroom eater,well just out of highschool maybe.. But never liked the taste of mushrooms or the texture. So one day I tried some morels a friend gave me. I only sauted them in butter. I did not like them. My friend says I didn't give them enough love and to season them bread them then fry them in hot oil. But the hype they get and the price they go for I would of thought they wouldn't need all that extra loving🤷...
But I'm a firm believer in you eat what you like and only you know what you like,so I hope you like them!
I'll leave them in the woods for the guys that like to eat them. Unless I happen across enough to make it worth selling.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Only had few hrs before dark but went and hit few my crappi spots and they are shallow and dark, water was so clr where I was I was site fishing most of day w no wind, tubes and float 16” mid sized fish, no pigs today


----------



## crappieboo420

Got 45 males today down at Springfield the lake water looked like coffee, with milk and sugar . All caught on Bobby garlands, if you don’t have braided line don’t bother to fish the pads!!all fish caught shallow in the pads nothing over 12 1/2


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 469439
> View attachment 469440
> View attachment 469441
> Decided to take a hike in a local forest in lake county. Never really looked for morels before in this area. Once I found ramps, and some fiddle heads, I came across some turkey eggs. Then about 15 min later, I spotted my first morel. Then a few more. I took notes of the location, sun exposure, trees around and soil composition and temperature. Took a few pictures and hiked back to the car. I didn't harvest any today so I can come back in a few days to find the ones I found today to basically retrain my eyes. Lol. Little bastards are super hard to see. Was awesome to finally find some tho. Still wondering what they taste like.


They are delicious almost steak like. Sautee in butter or bacon grease with onions i get them crispy they are awesome. I got the wife hooked its a battle when we have some for the last bit. Her friend was over Saturday and i made some for them and her friend couldn't believe how good they were


----------



## set-the-drag

Bass knuckles said:


> Only had few hrs before dark but went and hit few my crappi spots and they are shallow and dark, water was so clr where I was I was site fishing most of day w no wind, tubes and float 16” mid sized fish, no pigs today


Them tuxes are in


----------



## Bass knuckles

set-the-drag said:


> Them tuxes are in


Yeah for sure, I seen a crappi chasing off the gills so I’m assuming it was protecting eggs


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Only had few hrs before dark but went and hit few my crappi spots and they are shallow and dark, water was so clr where I was I was site fishing most of day w no wind, tubes and float 16” mid sized fish, no pigs today


I know that sand! Nice work buddy! There’s whites in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I know that sand! Nice work buddy! There’s whites in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah monsters if you can find them, I got one pushing 16 last year


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Yeah monsters if you can find them, I got one pushing 16 last year


Gonna need to come out there soon. Still not sure when next walleye trip is but I’ll hit you up my man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Pulled 7 walleye tonight casting the shoreline. Only fished for about two hours. Guy close by pulled in 4 and lost one at the net. Water clarity was coffee colored but the fish were there. Good times. Firetiger rogue was the best color.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Those aren't crappies?


Bill you know I don’t usually fish water north of 50 degrees. I leave that to those spawn made professionals. Good to see your an your wife been knocking them!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Bill you know I don’t usually fish water north of 50 degrees. I leave that to those spawn made professionals. Good to see your an your wife been knocking them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You catching any river monsters lately?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You catching any river monsters lately?


More like river hangovers. Naaaa they high an muddy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> More like river hangovers. Naaaa they high an muddy .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least the drinks are cold. 🥃🧊


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I need to go fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You go out??? I'm shooting for tomorrow night


----------



## buckzye11

Tis the season! My annual shrooms and crappie dinner coming soon😁


----------



## crappieboo420

Anybody else getting them? Springfield for 3 and a half and I ended with sixty but tons of dinks. Think I ended up with 15 over nine . Maybe 3 foot deep in the pads. Ended with black with the black and silver flake for baits today Bobby garlands they payed off today.Changed to all colors but that seemed the best.


----------



## set-the-drag

Went to skito got 8 last night and a bunch of dinks


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> You go out??? I'm shooting for tomorrow night


I did not. Chasing eyes tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Bi


IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I did not. Chasing eyes tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big water?


----------



## buckzye11

Crappie are on wood at Nimi now... 1 in 5 are keepers, mostly males as of now.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Bi
> 
> Big water?


Of course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

On fire at Springfield again got my first fish Ohio of the year today. Decided against taking my boat out and wished I did. end with a limit all over 9 1/2,Bobby garland deep in the pads and only a foot to two foot deep. Got the 4 females today and one was my fish Ohio. Had the whole lake to myself so if your looking for a crappie bite come down to Springfield and fish the lakemore side!!!!


----------



## snag

crappieboo420 said:


> On fire at Springfield again got my first fish Ohio of the year today. Decided against taking my boat out and wished I did. end with a limit all over 9 1/2,Bobby garland deep in the pads and only a foot to two foot deep. Got the 4 females today and one was my fish Ohio. Had the whole lake to myself so if your looking for a crappie bite come down to Springfield and fish the lakemore side!!!!


Can you wade the pads or is the mud to deep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

snag said:


> Can you wade the pads or is the mud to deep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t go wading!!! Came down to the lake one morning and all I saw was a guy neck deep in the water so I jumped in to help and he was waist deep in the mud ended up pretty much saving his life???


----------



## snag

Thanks, I’ve been in a some crap slit/ mud at mogadore and thought I was gonna have to slide out of them to get to land. Sounds like a good place for my canoe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

buckzye11 said:


> Crappie are on wood at Nimi now... 1 in 5 are keepers, mostly males as of now.


How is the water level? I was there last month and had a hard time launching my boat. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bout that time to get after it, big ole walleyes to come soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bout that time to get after it, big ole walleyes to come soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckzye11

durpdurp41 said:


> How is the water level? I was there last month and had a hard time launching my boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Water is back up... close to full but not all the way. You should be able to launch now though.


----------



## durpdurp41

buckzye11 said:


> Water is back up... close to full but not all the way. You should be able to launch now though.


Good to hear. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

snag said:


> Can you wade the pads or is the mud to deep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t even attempt it in “pads“! From when I was younger, stronger, duck hunting in pads-you can get absolutely tangled to above your knees in the muck they grow in. Your feet will get imbedded in the maze of big roots, you will fall alot/tire out Fast-maybe break a leg! Definitely not for the faint of heart! Really, a scarey situation! yes, canoe or kayak would be best If shore fishing is not doable.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow, just came in from outside! May 9 and it’s 35 degrees and snowing! Nearly a white-out(well, maybe an “ice out”!) Thinking if you haven’t hit spawning crappie already(and I Haven’t), forget it for this year! They’re going to be in “post spawn” mode-suspended and grouped tightly in deeper, offshore waters(and shivering)! JMO!


----------



## REEL GRIP

Water temps will be getting close to 50 degrees before this cold front ends.
Fished 56 degree water yesterday. Ain't got far to go.


----------



## durpdurp41

c. j. stone said:


> Wow, just came in from outside! May 9 and it’s 35 degrees and snowing! Nearly a white-out(well, maybe an “ice out”!) Thinking if you haven’t hit spawning crappie already(and I Haven’t), forget it for this year! They’re going to be in “post spawn” mode-suspended and grouped tightly in deeper, offshore waters(and shivering)! JMO!


You might be right. I caught a bunch earlier this week trolling crappie crankbaits in 12 or 13 feet of water. The same day I caught several males up in 4 feet of water that were squirting all over the place. I think that they're all screwed up with the constant change of temps that we've had this year. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Gonna give it a go tomorrow. Letting it warm up a little after this B.S.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Slow day today... hit all my crappi spots notta, few gills and 6-7 ditch picks.... been awhile since I got the crappi skunk but I’ve been so busy w work been hard to get out so I’ll take it w a smile


----------



## Bass knuckles

Good to see your still alive kit!


----------



## Bprice1031

Bass knuckles said:


> Slow day today... hit all my crappi spots notta, few gills and 6-7 ditch picks.... been awhile since I got the crappi skunk but I’ve been so busy w work been hard to get out so I’ll take it w a smile


Nice little stink pot you got there.


----------



## set-the-drag

Think tonight and tomorrow night ima giver hell


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Walleye walleye, ended at 7 last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dang ice!!! Been seeing a ton of people at Edgewater and 72nd like 100+ its crazy rocks are sholder to sholder. Less boat fishing than shore downtown but they biting good on both


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Dang ice!!! Been seeing a ton of people at Edgewater and 72nd like 100+ its crazy rocks are sholder to sholder. Less boat fishing than shore downtown but they biting good on both


Have heard of both having some fish yes, where I’ve been going has been straight fire and I’m expecting more of the same when I go out again saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Got one nice one today, taking the boat out all weekend!! Going to fish 12 to 1 foot deep and see what monsters I can find! I hope to find my 17 inch monster!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Action was on for a couple hrs last night bunch of smalls going after them tonight again


----------



## crappieboo420

Well we fished from 10 till 7 ended with a hundred crappie and 10 gills easily only 3 females just not right yet caught most of the fish in 8- 12 foot of water


----------



## Bass knuckles

Some whites in there I see. We gotta get together and give um hell 🌬🌬🌬


----------



## crappieboo420

Bass knuckles said:


> Some whites in there I see. We gotta get together and give um hell 🌬🌬🌬


Let me know when your free this week buddy I’m off all week


----------



## Bass knuckles

crappieboo420 said:


> Let me know when your free this week buddy I’m off all week


Sounds gd


----------



## set-the-drag

Did ok this evening caught one nice 13 in shallow and 10 keepers going to hit it Monday hopefully


----------



## allwayzfishin

I also did really good yesterday evening...lost count on how many I landed. All fish were in 2- 5fow. All fish were released.


----------



## Bprice1031

crappieboo420 said:


> Well we fished from 10 till 7 ended with a hundred crappie and 10 gills easily only 3 females just not right yet caught most of the fish in 8- 12 foot of water
> View attachment 469935
> View attachment 469936
> View attachment 469937





allwayzfishin said:


> I also did really good yesterday evening...lost count on how many I landed. All fish were in 2- 5fow. All fish were released.
> View attachment 469987
> View attachment 469988
> View attachment 469989
> View attachment 469990


Nice catches for both of you.


----------



## c. j. stone

I might be wrong abt it being essentially over for craps! Took grandson to Wft yesterday around mid day. Found many smallish crappie(6-8“), and one 12”(jumbo, for Wft!) at a fave shoreline area. The crazy part was schools of BIG shiners were racing and flipping thru the area right in front of us, apparently to stir up crap eggs and were chowing down! Most of the shiners were Bigger than the craps(10-12”)! Still a good sign since the 12” and a couple 8” crappie we kept(grandson wanted to eat them) had still undeveloped(very firm) egg sacks! It might just be Starting$, even in little, shallow Wft!(The stiff breeze coming across the lake was still quite chilly yet). Got several nearly solid black smaller males as well. Thinking a few days, of 70 plus temps will get them going strong locally.


----------



## allwayzfishin

They are definitely spawning. I caught 73 this morning and afternoon. Less than 5ft deep. All let loose to do the dance. Heading home to get the boat ready for some night eyes on Erie.


----------



## snag

Went to west branch this morning wading the willows, I got 14 missed a few nice ones. Anywhere from knee deep to waist deep. Most on gulp about 18 inches deep. Temp was 61 and some females were oozing eggs.. this week will be a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Wife and I made it out Saturday and Sunday to a couple different lakes. Never really put a killer plan together either day. Ended both days with a few keepers. beat the hell out of yard work.


----------



## set-the-drag

Going out after work ill post later


----------



## creekcrawler

Got out with the wife Sunday. The giant black crappie that we found in the trees two weeks ago were gone or caught, only got one in tight.
We did find a nice school of perch in 13-15'. Enough for a few dinners at least. Wife is happy since we can't get them outta Erie any more.
She said she rather go back for more perch next week, Erie walleyes can wait.

One last look for morels tonight.


And yes, anything beats yard work all weekend!


----------

